# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  दादी माँ ने बताया  था ----आजमाया हम सब ने  (बड़ा इलाज ---छोटी छोटी चीजो से )

## dev b

*मित्रो यंहा मै कोशिश करूंगा की , दादी माँ द्वारा बतायी गयी छोटी -२ चीजो से बड़े इलाज के बारे में बताऊ ....कृपया सभी मित्र मेरा सहयोग करे*

----------


## dev b

*प्रिय मित्रो आज कल  की भागती दुनिया में लोगो के पास हर चीज के लिए समाय है , अगर समय  नहीं है तो वो अपने लिए और ना ही अपने स्वाथ्य के लिए जिस के कारण आज ९० प्रतिशत  लोग गैस की समस्या से परेशान है , गैस की समस्या का आजमाया अचूक इलाज -------१ गिलाश गुनगुने पानी में १ नीबू निचोड़ कर, ८ पत्ते तुलसी के और १ बड़ी लहसुन की पुती सुबह सुबह खाली पेट लगातार सेवन करे ........मित्रो कितनी भी पुरानी गैस की तकलीफ हो ,वो दूर हो जायेगी 




 Originally Posted by dev b


मित्रो यंहा मै कोशिश करूंगा की , दादी माँ द्वारा बतायी गयी छोटी -२ चीजो से बड़े इलाज के बारे में बताऊ ....कृपया सभी मित्र मेरा सहयोग करे 


*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है आपने दादी माँ के नुस्खो के ऊपर. आशा है जल्द ही आप और नुश्खे भी बताएँगे  :)

----------


## dev b

*मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  के नाम से   से जाना जाता है --------.....---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा*

----------


## dev b

> *मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  से जाना जाता है ---------मै इस के फायदे और उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा ---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा*


मूंग या चने दाल मिला कर इस की बढ़िया सब्जी बनती है , जो ह्रदय रोग , दमा ,पीलिया रक्ताल्पता में फायदे मंद है

----------


## dev b

> *मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  से जाना जाता है ---------मै इस के फायदे और उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा ---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा*


इस की जड़ को दूध में उबाल कर सुबह --शाम पीने से धीरे धीरे पथरी ख़तम हो जाती है

----------


## dev b

> *मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  से जाना जाता है ---------मै इस के फायदे और उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा ---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा*


इस का प्रयोग अनिद्रा के लिए --------इस के मूल का १०० मिलीलीटर काढा दिन में दो बार पीने से जिन को नींद नहीं आती है , उन को नींद अच्छी आने लगती है

----------


## dev b

> *मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  से जाना जाता है ---------मै इस के फायदे और उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा ---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा*


इस के जड़ . पत्ती , फूल , छाल और बीज को एक साथ ले कर उस का रस या काढा रोजाना नियमित  पीने से पीलिया का रोग धीरे धीरे ख़तम हो जाता है

----------


## dev b

> *मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  से जाना जाता है ---------मै इस के फायदे और उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा ---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा*





योनि शूल के लिए ----इस के हरे पत्तो को पीस कर उंगली जैसे आकार की लम्बी  गोली बना लेते है , इस गोली  को योनि में रखने से भयंकर योनी शूल भी मिट जाता है

----------


## dev b

> *मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  से जाना जाता है ---------मै इस के फायदे और उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा ---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा*


इस के मूल को पीस कर १ पाँव छाछ या फिर १ पाँव बकरी के दूध के साथ नियमित सेवन करने से खुनी बवासीर ठीक हो जाता है

----------


## dev b

*




 Originally Posted by dev b


मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  से जाना जाता है ---------मै इस के फायदे और उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा ---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा 


इस के मूल का काढा कुछ दिन तक पीने से कैसा भी फोड़ा हो , कच्चा या पका ,वो ठीक हो जाता है*

----------


## dev b

*




 Originally Posted by dev b


मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  से जाना जाता है ---------मै इस के फायदे और उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा ---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा 


पेट --गैस के लिए------इस के मूल का चूर्ण --२ ग्राम  ,०.५ ग्राम हिंग ,१ ग्राम काला नमक ......गरम पानी के साथ लेने से गैस की शिकायत दूर हो जाती है*

----------


## dev b

> *मित्रो विषखपरा का नाम आप ने सुना होगा , इस को गदहपुरना ,साठी , सांठ , साटोडी ,घेटुली तथा अंग्रेजी में हांगवीड  से जाना जाता है ---------मै इस के फायदे और उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा ---यहाँ मै कई चरणों में इस के फायेदे व उपचार के बारे में बताउंगा*


मूत्रावरोध के लिए ------इस का ४० मिलीलीटर रस या फिर ४० मिलीलीटर काढा पीने से तथा साथ ही इस के पत्ते पेडू पर बांधने से मूत्रावरोध में फ़ायदा मिलता है

----------


## dev b

गर्भ धारण के बाद चौथे , पांचवे और छटे महीने में अश्वगंधा और शतावरी का १ -१ चम्मच चूर्ण समान मात्रा में मिला कर , सुबह शाम गाय के दूध के साथ सेवन करने से बालक का पोषण अच्छी तरह से होता है

----------


## dev b

अस्वगंधा में १ से ३ ग्राम दूध में मिला कर लेने से शारीर में लाल रक्त कणिकाओ में वृद्धी होती है

----------


## dev b

कुपोषण के कारण बच्चो में होने वाले सुखा रोग के लिए अस्वगंधा का १ से ३ ग्राम चूर्ण दूध के साथ लेने से बच्चे का शारीर पुष्ट होता है

----------


## dev b

अश्वगंधा  के २ ग्राम चूर्ण को देशी घी व मिश्री के साथ लेने से शुक्राणुओ  में वृद्धी होती है तथा वीर्य दोष दूर होते है

----------


## dev b

१ ग्राम अश्वगंधा का चूर्ण दूध व मिश्री के साथ लेने पर नींद अच्छी आती है

----------


## dev b

उच्च  रक्त चाप के लिए -------अश्वगंधा , ब्राह्नी तथा जटामांसी  को समान मात्रा में मिला कर इस का १ से ३ ग्राम चूर्ण शहद के साथ नियमित लेने से उच्च रक्त चाप कम होने लगता है तथा नींद भी अच्छी आती है

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

इतना उपयोगी सूत्र बनाने के लिए आप सचमुच बधाई के पात्र हैं. कृपया सूत्र को गति देते रहे..:)

----------


## Dark Rider

क्या बवासीर के लिए भी कुछ है मेरा एक बहुत प्रिय मित्र एक साल से परेशान है

----------


## dev b

बाल रोगों में लाभ कारी -----------------बिसखपरा के पत्तो के १०० ग्राम स्वरस में मिश्री चूर्ण -२०० ग्राम तथा पिप्पली (पीपर ) चूर्ण --१२ ग्राम , इन सब को मिला कर पकाने के बाद जब चाशनी गाढ़ी हो जाए तो उस को उतार कर छान लेते है और शीशी में  भर लेते है .....इस शरबत को आयु के अनुसार ४ से १० बूंद रोगी बालक को दिन में ३ --४ बार चटाने से ------खांसी श्वास , फैफड़ो के विकार .बहुत लार बहना , जिगर बढ़ जाना ,सर्दी - जुकाम , हरे -पीले दस्त तथा बच्चो की अन्य बीमारियों में इस का उपयोग बहुत लाभ प्रद है

----------


## dev b

[QUOTE=MTM;148285]क्या बवासीर के लिए भी कुछ है मेरा एक बहुत प्रिय मित्र एक साल से परेशान है[/QU

जी हां मित्र कृपया  पीछे प्रविष्टि में देखे

----------


## groopji

मित्र सर्वप्रथम इस उपयोगी सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाइ, मेरा अनुरोध है कि इस  प्रकार के पौधों के चित्र भी दिखाएं तो और सुविधा रहेगी नही तो मैं बीच बीच  में टांग अडाता रहूंगा


Attachment 80270



मैं आपके द्वारा लिखे गए अश्वगन्धा के पौधे का चित्र भेज रहा हूं ताकि पाठकों को पहचानने में आसानी रहे इसे अश्वगन्धा इसलिए कहा जाता है क्योंकि इसके पत्तों मे घोडे जैसी गन्ध आती है । आमतौर पर इसके पत्ते हल्की सफ़ेदी लिए हुए हरे रंग के होते हैं।अश्वगंधा एक बहुवर्षिय पादप होता है जो पश्चिमोत्तर भारत, महाराष्ट्र, गुजरात, मध्यप्रदेश आदि मे मिलता है । मध्य प्रदेश मे इसकी खेती की जाती है ।इसका निरंतर उपयोग शरीर की रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता में वर्द्धी करता है। वर्षा में ये पौधा उगता और फ़रवरी मार्च में ये फ़ूलता फ़लता है।

----------


## dev b

आप का धन्यवाद मित्र ....कृपया विषखपरा का भी फोटो भेजे मित्र 


> मित्र सर्वप्रथम इस उपयोगी सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाइ, मेरा अनुरोध है कि इस  प्रकार के पौधों के चित्र भी दिखाएं तो और सुविधा रहेगी नही तो मैं बीच बीच  में टांग अडाता रहूंगा
> 
> 
> Attachment 80270
> 
> 
> 
> मैं आपके द्वारा लिखे गए अश्वगन्धा के पौधे का चित्र भेज रहा हूं ताकि पाठकों को पहचानने में आसानी रहे इसे अश्वगन्धा इसलिए कहा जाता है क्योंकि इसके पत्तों मे घोडे जैसी गन्ध आती है । आमतौर पर इसके पत्ते हल्की सफ़ेदी लिए हुए हरे रंग के होते हैं।अश्वगंधा एक बहुवर्षिय पादप होता है जो पश्चिमोत्तर भारत, महाराष्ट्र, गुजरात, मध्यप्रदेश आदि मे मिलता है । मध्य प्रदेश मे इसकी खेती की जाती है ।इसका निरंतर उपयोग शरीर की रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता में वर्द्धी करता है। वर्षा में ये पौधा उगता और फ़रवरी मार्च में ये फ़ूलता फ़लता है।

----------


## dev b

प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी खुनी बवासीर के उपचार के बारे में प्रविष्टि --११ में लिखा है 


> क्या बवासीर के लिए भी कुछ है मेरा एक बहुत प्रिय मित्र एक साल से परेशान है

----------


## Munneraja

मेरे अनुभव में अनेकों बार आया है कि डॉक्टर की अच्छी से अच्छी दवा काम नहीं करती और परेशान होकर जब छोटे छोटे घरेलु नुश्खे आजमाए जाते हैं तो काम कर जाते हैं.

खांसी में अदरक के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े काट लें और चुटकी भर नमक के साथ तवे पर सेक लें 
अदरक के उपरी परत के हलके से सूख जाने पर उतर लें,
दिन भर में दो - तीन घंटो से एक टुकड़ा मुह में रख कर चूस लें 
अगले दिन ही बहुर आराम महसूस होगा.

----------


## groopji

*hogweed-पुनर्नवा-गदहपुरना-विषखपरा*


यह एक फ़ैलने वाला पौधा होता है जो कि भारत मे सूखे स्थानो  मे होता है , गर्मियों मे यह सूख जाता है , इसके पत्ते लालिमा लिये हुए  हरे रंग के मांसल होते है  पुष्प बहुत छोटे और गुलाबी रंग के होते है और एक लम्बी टहनी  (वृन्त) पर गुच्छों मे आते है , इसकी जड का ज्यादा प्रयोग होता है ।

Attachment 80843

----------


## dev b

आप का धन्यवाद मित्र ...कृपया आगे भी सहयोग करते रहे 


> *hogweed-पुनर्नवा-गदहपुरना-विषखपरा*
> 
> 
> यह एक फ़ैलने वाला पौधा होता है जो कि भारत मे सूखे स्थानो  मे होता है , गर्मियों मे यह सूख जाता है , इसके पत्ते लालिमा लिये हुए  हरे रंग के मांसल होते है  पुष्प बहुत छोटे और गुलाबी रंग के होते है और एक लम्बी टहनी  (वृन्त) पर गुच्छों मे आते है , इसकी जड का ज्यादा प्रयोग होता है ।
> 
> Attachment 80843

----------


## marwariladka

*पागलपन*



 यह एक मानसिक रोग है। चीखना-चिल्लाना, कपड़े फाड़ना, बकवास करना, खुद-ब-खुद बातें करना, हंसना अथवा रोना, मारने अथवा काटने को दौ़ड़ना अपने बाल आदि नोंचना ही इसके प्रमुख लक्षण है।
यह रोग कई प्रकार की विकृतियों के कारण हो सकता है-जैसे-अत्यधिक प्रसन्न होना, कर्जदार अथवा दिवालिया हो जाना, अत्यधिक चिन्तित रहना, भय, शोक, मोह, क्रोध, हर्ष मैथुन में असफलता, काम-वासना की अतृप्ति अथवा मादक पदार्थों का अत्यधिक सेवन करना। अत: पागलपन के मूल कारण को जानकर ही औषधियों का प्रयोग करना चाहिए।
 खिरेंटी (सफेद फूलों वाली) का चूर्ण साढ़े तीन तोला 10 ग्राम पुनर्नबा की जड़ का चूर्ण इन दोनों को क्षीर-पारू की विधि से दूध में पकाकर तथा ठण्डा कर नित्य प्रात: काल पीने से घोर उन्माद भी नष्ट हो जाता है।
 पीपल, दारूहल्दी, मंजीठ, सरसों, सिरस के बीज, हींग, सोंठ, काली मिर्च, इन सबको 10-10 ग्राम लेकर कूट-पीसकर छान लें। इस चूर्ण को बकरी के मूत्र में पीसकर नस्य देने तथा आंखों में आजमाने से उन्माद, ग्रह तथा मिर्गी रोग नष्ट होते हैं।

 सरसों के तेल की नस्य देने तथा सरसों का तेल आंखों में आंजने से पागलपन का रोग दूर होता है। ऐसे रोगी के सारे शरीर पर सरसों का तेल लगाकर और उसे बांधकर धूप में चित्त सुला देने से भी इस रोग से छुटकारा मिल जाता है।
 ब्राह्मी के पत्तों का स्वरस 40 ग्राम, 12 रत्ती कूट का चूर्ण तथा 48 रत्ती शहद इन सबको मिलाकर पीने या पिलाने से भी पागलपन के लक्षण जाते रहते हैं।
 20 ग्राम पेठे के बीज़ों की गिरी रात के समय किसी मिट्टी के बर्तन में 50 ग्राम पानी में डालकर भिगों दें। सवेरे उसे सिल पर पीसकर छान लें तथा 6 माशा शहद मिलाकर पिलायें। 15 दिन तक नियमित इसका सेवन कराने से पागलपन (यदि वह वास्तव में हो और रोगी ढोंग न कर रहा हो तो) दूर हो जाता है।
 तगर, बच तथा कूट सिरस के बीज, मुलहठी हींग लहसुन का रस इन्हें एक बार (प्रत्येक 10 ग्राम) में लेकर बारीक पीस कर छान लें। फिर इन्हें बकरी के मूत्र में पीसकर, नस्य देने तथा आंखों में डालने से पागलपन का रोग दूर हो जाता है।

----------


## marwariladka

*चक्करों का आना*



  मालकांगनी के बीज-पहले दिन 1 दूसरे दिन 2 और तीसरे दिन 3 इसी प्रकार 21 दिनों तक 21 बीजों तक पहुंच जायें। फिर इसी प्रकार घटाते हुए। आखिर तक पहुंच जायें। उपरोक्त बीज निगलकर ऊपर से दूध पीयें। इससे दिमाग की कमज़ोरी के कारण आने वाले चक्कर दूर हो जाते हैं।
 मालकांगनी का चूर्ण 3 ग्राम प्रातः सायं दूध से लेने से (एक बड़ी चाय की चम्मच) दिमाग की कमज़ोरी दूर होती है।
 50 ग्राम शंखपुष्पी और 50 ग्राम मिश्री को पीस कर चूर्ण बना लें। 6 ग्राम चूर्ण प्रातः काल गाय के दूध के साथ खाने से चक्करों का आना बन्द हो जाता है।
 बच का 4 ग्राम चूर्ण खाकर ऊपर से दूध पीने से दिमाग को शक्ति मिलती है।
 5 से 10 बूंद तक मालकांगनी का तेल मक्खन या मलाई में डालकर खाने से दिमाग की कमजोरी दूर होकर चक्करों का आना बन्द हो जाता है।
 शंरवाहूली बूटी 7 ग्राम और 7 दाने काली मिर्च को ठण्डाई की तरह घोटकर मिश्री मिलाकर पीने से चक्करों का आना बन्द हो जाता है।
 सौंफ 6 ग्राम 7 बादाम की गिरी और 6 ग्राम मिश्री का चूर्ण बनाकर रात को दूध के साथ सेवन करने से दिमाग की कमजोरी दूर होकर चक्कर आने बन्द हो जाते हैं। पूरे सवा महीने इसका सेवन करें।

----------


## marwariladka

*फालिज*



 इसमें शरीर के अंग निष्क्रिय और चेतना शून्य हो जाते हैं। शरीर का हिलना-डुलना मुश्किल हो जाता है।
 शरीर के जिस अंग पर फालिज गिरी हो, उस पर खजूर का गूदा मलने से फालिज दूर होती है।
 हरताल वर्की 20 ग्राम, जायफल 40 ग्राम, पीपली 40 ग्राम, सबको कूट-पीसकर कपड़छन कर लें। आधा-आधा ग्राम सुबह-शाम शहद में मिलाकर लें। ऊपर से गर्म दूध पिएं। बादी की चीजों का परहेज रखें।
 वीर बहूटी के पांव तथा सिर निकालकर जो अंग बचें उसे पान में रखकर कुछ दिन तक लगातार सेवन करने से फालिज रोग दूर होता है।
 काली मिर्च 60 ग्राम लेकर पीस लें। फिर इसे 250 ग्राम तेल मे मिलाकर कुछ देर पकायें। इस तेल का पतला-पतला लेप करने से फालिज दूर होता है। इसे उसी समय ताजा बनाकर गुनगुना लगाया जाता है।

----------


## marwariladka

*लकवा*



 इस बीमारी में रोगी का आधा मुंह टेढ़ा हो जाता है। गर्दन टेढ़ी हो जाती है, मुंह से आवाज नहीं निकल पाती है। आँख, नाक, भौंह व गाल टेढ़े पड़ जाते हैं, फड़कते हैं और इनमें वेदना होती है। मुंह से लार गिरा करती है।
 राई, अकरकरा, शहद तीनों 6-6 ग्राम लें। राई और अकरकरा को कूट-पीसकर कपड़छन कर लें, और शहद में मिला लें। इसे दिन में तीन-चार बार जीभ पर मलते रहें। लकवा रोग दूर होगा।
 25 ग्राम छिला हुआ लहसुन पीसकर 200 ग्राम दूध में उबालें, खीर की तरह गाढ़ा होने पर उतारकर ठंडा होने पर खावें।
 सौंठ और उड़द उबालकर इसका पानी पीने से लकवा ठीक होता है। यह परीक्षित प्रयोग है।
 6 ग्राम कपास की जड़ का चूर्ण, 6 ग्राम शहद में मिलाकर सुहब शाम लेने से लाभ होता है।
 लहसुन की 5-6 काली पीसकर उसे 15 ग्राम शहद में मिलाकर सुबह-शाम लेने से लकवा में आराम मिलता है।

----------


## marwariladka

*दिमागी ताकत*



 बबूल का गोंद आधा किलो शुद्ध घी में तल कर फूले निकाल लें और ठण्डे करके बारीक पीस लें। इसके बराबर मात्रा में पिसी मिश्री इसमें मिला लें। बीज निकाली हुई मुनक्का 250 ग्राम और बादाम की छिली हुई गिरी 100 ग्राम-दोनों को खल बट्टे (इमाम दस्ते) में खूब कूट-पीसकर इसमें मिला लें। बस योग तैयार है।
सुबह नाश्ते के रूप में इसे दो चम्मच (बड़े) याने लगभग 20-25 ग्राम मात्रा में खूब चबा-चबा कर खाएं। साथ में एक गिलास मीठा दूध घूंट-घूंट करके पीते रहे। इसके बाद जब खूब अच्छी भूख लगे तभी भोजन करें। यह योग शरीर के लिए तो पौष्टिक है ही, साथ ही दिमागी ताकत और तरावट के लिए भी बहुत गुणकारी है। छात्र-छात्राओं को यह नुस्खा अवश्य सेवन करना चाहिए।

----------


## marwariladka

*मिरगी*

  रोगी को अचानक बेहोशी आ जाती है। उसके हाथ-पैर कांपते हैं। मुंह से झाग आते हैं। शरीर में कड़ापन आ जाता है और मस्तिष्क में संतुलन का अभाव हो जाता है।
    अकरकरा 100 ग्राम, पुराना सिरका 100 ग्राम शहद। पहले अकरकरा को सिरके में खूब घोंटे बाद में शहद मिला दें। 5 ग्राम दवा प्रतिदिन प्रात: काल चटावें। मिरगी का रोग दूर होगा।
    बच का चूर्ण एक ग्राम प्रतिदिन शहद के साथ चटावें। ऊपर से दूध पिलायें। बहुत पुरानी और घोर मिरगी भी दूर हो जाती है।
    बेहोश रोगी को लहसुन कूटकर सुंघाने से होश आ जाता है।
    प्रतिदिन 3-5 काली लहसुन दूध में उबालकर पिलाने से मिरगी दूर हो जाती है।

----------


## marwariladka

*आधा शीशी पर परिक्षित योग*



 सिखहैरा के पत्ता और डंडी को कूट रस निकाल दो बूंद जिस ओर पीड़ा हो उससे दूसरे कान में 2 बूंद दोनों नथुनों में नरई से सूतें छींक आकर पीड़ा समाप्त होगी।
गर्मी की वजह से सिर दर्द हो जाए तो लौकी के बीज निकालकर खूब महीन करके माथे पर लेप करें।
पीपलामूल का चूर्ण 1-1 माशे आधे घण्टे के फासले से जल के साथ तीन बार देने से सिर दर्द जाता रहता है।

----------


## marwariladka

*सिरदर्द का घरेलू इलाज*



 सोंठ चाय-आधा चम्मच सोठ का पाउडर 1 कप पानी में मिलाकर पी जाएं, इससे सिरदर्द में तुरंत फायदा होता है, खासतौर से सिरदर्द अगर हाजमे की गड़बड़ी के कारण हुआ हो।
कैमोमिल (बबूने का फल) और कैटनिप की चाय-ये घबराहट के कारण होनेवाले सिरदर्द में बहुत आराम पहुंचाती हैं। इनका प्रभाव हल्का और शांति पहुंचाने वाला होता है। ये दोनों ही नींद लाती हैं और एलर्जी के कारण होने वाले सिरदर्द में भी फायदा करती है। इन दोनों में से किसी भी एक से बनी दिन में तीन कप चाय पीने से दर्द और मतली में आराम पहुंचता है।
पिपरमिंट चाय-पिपरमिट में ऐसे तेल पाये जाते हैं, जो मांसपेशियों की जकड़न को दूर करके सिरदर्द से छुटकारा दिलाते हैं, अत: सिरदर्द शुरू होते ही एक कप पी लें।
फीवरफ्यू-इससे रक्त की शिराओं को आराम पहुंचता है, जिससे माइग्रेन (आधा सीसी) और बुखार व संधिवात के कारण हुए सिरदर्द में राहत मिलती है।
वलेरियन और पैन फ्लावर-इससे मांशपेशियों की जकड़न दूर होती है और ये कुछ हद तक सैडेटिव (शांतिकारक) भी होते हैं।
सफेद विलो (पादप)-इसकी छाल में एस्पीरिन जैसी दर्दनाशक शक्ति होती है।

*आधासीसी (आधे सिर का दर्द)*




 मदार या आक के बड़े पत्तों के बीच में पाये जाने वाले दो छोटे-छोटे पत्तों के जोड़े को सूर्योदय से पहले तोड़े और गुड़ में लपेटकर सूर्यादय से पहले ही निगल लें। तीन दिन लगातार यह प्रयोग करने से लाभ होगा।

चेतावनी-यदि इस प्रयोग को सूर्य उगने से पहले न किया जाये, तो कोई फायदा न होगा।
 नित्य भोजन के समय दो चम्मच शुद्ध शहद लेने से आधा सीसी का दर्द समाप्त हो जाता है।
 दर्द के समय नाक के नथुनों में 1-1 बूंद शहद डालकर ऊपर को सूंतने से आराम मिलता है।
 दस ग्राम काली मिर्च चबाकर ऊपर से 20-25 ग्राम देसी घी पीने से आधा सीसी का दर्द दूर हो जाता है।
 चकबड़ के बीच कांजी में पीसकर सिर पर लेप करने से आराम मिलता है।


*नजला, जुकाम पुराना*



 भुने चने का छिलका उतरा हुआ आटा 20 ग्राम, मलाई या रबड़ी 20 ग्राम, थोड़े शहद में मिलाकर 4 बूंद अमृतधारा असली मिलाकर कुछ दिन रात को खाने से नये पुराने नजले को बहुत लाभ करता है।
गुलबनफशा 4 ग्राम, मुलहठी 4 ग्राम, उन्नाव 5 दाने, मुनक्का 4 दाने, (उस्तखद्) दूस 2 ग्राम। सबको एक गिलास पानी में पकाओ। जब पानी 200 ग्राम रह जाए तो थोडी खांड मिलाकर रात को पियें। परहेज खटाई का करें। 


*साइनस का सिरदर्द*



 इलाज-11 तुलसी की पत्तियां, 11 काली मिर्च, 11 मिश्री के टुकड़े और 2 ग्राम अदरक को 250 ग्राम पानी में उबालें। जब उबलकर आधा रह जाये, तो छानकर सुबह खाली पेट गर्मागर्म पी लें। और करीब दो घंटे तक नहायें नहीं। यह प्रयोग तीन दिन तक करें।

----------


## dev b

आप का बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र , कृपया इसी प्रकार आगे भी सहयोग करते रहे 


> *सिरदर्द का घरेलू इलाज*
> 
> 
> 
>  सोंठ चाय-आधा चम्मच सोठ का पाउडर 1 कप पानी में मिलाकर पी जाएं, इससे सिरदर्द में तुरंत फायदा होता है, खासतौर से सिरदर्द अगर हाजमे की गड़बड़ी के कारण हुआ हो।
> कैमोमिल (बबूने का फल) और कैटनिप की चाय-ये घबराहट के कारण होनेवाले सिरदर्द में बहुत आराम पहुंचाती हैं। इनका प्रभाव हल्का और शांति पहुंचाने वाला होता है। ये दोनों ही नींद लाती हैं और एलर्जी के कारण होने वाले सिरदर्द में भी फायदा करती है। इन दोनों में से किसी भी एक से बनी दिन में तीन कप चाय पीने से दर्द और मतली में आराम पहुंचता है।
> पिपरमिंट चाय-पिपरमिट में ऐसे तेल पाये जाते हैं, जो मांसपेशियों की जकड़न को दूर करके सिरदर्द से छुटकारा दिलाते हैं, अत: सिरदर्द शुरू होते ही एक कप पी लें।
> फीवरफ्यू-इससे रक्त की शिराओं को आराम पहुंचता है, जिससे माइग्रेन (आधा सीसी) और बुखार व संधिवात के कारण हुए सिरदर्द में राहत मिलती है।
> वलेरियन और पैन फ्लावर-इससे मांशपेशियों की जकड़न दूर होती है और ये कुछ हद तक सैडेटिव (शांतिकारक) भी होते हैं।
> ...

----------


## jaileo

निश्चित ही गागर में सागर भरने का कार्य कर रहे हैं  आप  दोनों देव भाई और मारवाड़ी बाबू  / 
कृपया निरंतरता बनाए रखें तथा किसी भी औषधि के संभावित "साइड इफेक्ट" भी बताते चलें तो उपयोगी  सिद्ध होगा /  धन्यवाद /

----------


## marwariladka

*गले की खराश 
* 
१-२ लहसुन की कलियाँ  और २-३ लॉन्ग ले कर उसका  पेस्ट बनाये और उसे १ कप मधु के साथ मिलाएं....इस घोल का १ चम्मच सुबह शाम  सेवन करें.....

वक कप गरम दूध में जरा सा हल्दी पावडर मिला के सोने से पहले सेवन करने पर भी आराम मिलता है..

१ पूरा प्याज को थोड़े से पानी में उबालें...  उसके बाद उसे पिस कर उसमे थोडा मख्हन नमक मिला ले और इस पेस्ट का सेवन करें...एक बार में ही आराम मिल जायेगा...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पहली बार आपका सूत्र भरमन किया.सही मैं बहुत ही उपयोगी सुत्र है.मेम्बरों से रिक्वेस्ट है जिनको इन नुख्सो से फायदा हुआ है किरपा उसे बताये

----------


## marwariladka

> पहली बार आपका सूत्र भरमन किया.सही मैं बहुत ही उपयोगी सुत्र है.मेम्बरों से रिक्वेस्ट है जिनको इन नुख्सो से फायदा हुआ है किरपा उसे बताये


 सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद् मित्र....दादी माँ के नुस्खे सही में कारगर  होते हैं...सबसे अछि बात ये होती है इन नुस्खों की के एक स्वस्थ मनुष्य को  ये कोई नुक्सान नहीं पहुचाते.....इस लिए इन्हें अजमाने में किसी तरह की हनी  नहीं है....पर हाँ एक बात जरुर....कोई भी नुस्खे अपनाने से पहले अपने  डॉक्टर से सलाह जरुर ले ले..क्यों की किसी भी नुस्खे की guarantee  नहीं ली  जा सकती....यहाँ जो कुछ भी हमने पोस्ट किया है वो किसी न किसी किताब से ही  पढ़ कर लिखा है....इनमे से कुछ नुस्खे में रोज की दीन्चार्य में अपनाता भी  हूँ...मसलन खासी वाला नुस्खा...

----------


## dev b

उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आप का बहुत धन्यवाद भैया हम ने देशी उपचार के बारे में जो लिखा है भैया ...इस देशी उपचार का कोई साइड इफेक्ट नहीं है 


> निश्चित ही गागर में सागर भरने का कार्य कर रहे हैं  आप  दोनों देव भाई और मारवाड़ी बाबू  / 
> कृपया निरंतरता बनाए रखें तथा किसी भी औषधि के संभावित "साइड इफेक्ट" भी बताते चलें तो उपयोगी  सिद्ध होगा /  धन्यवाद /

----------


## Raman46

सागर में गागर 
मेरा देव वैध जी बन गये

----------


## marwariladka

> सागर में गागर 
> मेरा देव वैध जी बन गये


 धन्यवाद् मित्र..उत्साह वर्धन के लिए...

----------


## Raman46

> उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आप का बहुत धन्यवाद भैया हम ने देशी उपचार के बारे में जो लिखा है भैया ...इस देशी उपचार का कोई साइड इफेक्ट नहीं है


वैध जी राम राम 
अति रोचक सुतरा हे भाई

----------


## Raman46

> धन्यवाद् मित्र..उत्साह वर्धन के लिए...


मारवारी जी 
धन्यवाद तो मैं देता हूँ आप दोनों को 
सूत्रा हो तो येसा 
जो  जीबन में हर रोज हर जगह काम आये 
और आप दोनों ने मिलकर बखूबी इसे निभा रहे हें 
धन्यवाद फिर से आप को और मेरे प्यारे दोस्त देव जी को

----------


## dev b

उत्साह बढाने के लिए आप का बहुत धन्यवाद सिन्हा जी 


> सागर में गागर 
> मेरा देव वैध जी बन गये

----------


## dev b

मित्रो मोटापा से छुटकारा पाने के लिए .........खूब पानी पिए , दिन में ५ लीटर तक गुनगुना  पानी पिने से तथा सुबह -२ खाली पेट १ गिलास गुन गुने पानी में १ नीबू निचोड़ कर १ बड़ी लहसुन की पुती सेवन करे ...धीरे धीरे मोटापा दूर होने लगता है

----------


## dev b

प्रिय मित्र सिन्हा जी सूत्र की इतनी तारीफ़ करने के लिए आप का धन्यवाद 


> मारवारी जी 
> धन्यवाद तो मैं देता हूँ आप दोनों को 
> सूत्रा हो तो येसा 
> जो  जीबन में हर रोज हर जगह काम आये 
> और आप दोनों ने मिलकर बखूबी इसे निभा रहे हें 
> धन्यवाद फिर से आप को और मेरे प्यारे दोस्त देव जी को

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत अच कार्य मित्र .......शानदार सूत्र ..................गजब 




मेरे नए सूत्र पर आपके विचार जरूर रखे .....................

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3757

----------


## dev b

आप का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र .....कृपया सहयोग करते रहे

----------


## dev b

आप का धन्यवाद मित्र ......कृपया आप भी सहयोग देती रहे    


> इतना उपयोगी सूत्र बनाने के लिए आप सचमुच बधाई के पात्र हैं. कृपया सूत्र को गति देते रहे..:)

----------


## SUNIL1107

बेहद उपयोगी एवं महत्वपूर्ण सूत्र के लिए बधाई देव जी ! एवं चित्र दिखाने का धन्यबाद ग्रुप जी , हमारे यहाँ गमले में अश्वगंधा का बहुत बड़ा झाड़ लग गया जानकारी के अभाव में कुछ दिन पूर्व से उसे उखाड़ने की सोच रहा था ! किन्तु आपसे मिली जानकारी द्वारा एक कीमती जडीबुटी घर में होने का सौभाग्य मानता हूँ , कि अब उसके उपयोग को अमल में ला सकूँगा !

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*भोजन में अरुचि दूर करने के उपाय:* 


खाना खाने के बाद अजवायन का चूर्ण थोड़े से गुड़ के साथ खाकर गुनगुना पानी पीने से खाया हुआ पचेगा, भूख लगेगी और खाने में रुचि पैदा होगी।हरे धनिए में हरी मिर्च, टमाटर, अदरक, हरा पुदीना, जीरा, हींग, नमक, काला नमक डालकर सिलबट्टे पर पीसकर बनाई चटनी खाने से भोजन की इच्छा फिर से उत्पन्न होती है।  एक गिलास छाछ में काला नमक, सादा नमक, पिसा जीरा मिलाकर पीने से पाचन-क्रिया तेज होकर आरोचकता दूर होती है।  भोजन करने के बाद थोड़ा सा अनारदाना या उसके बीज के चूर्ण में काला नमक एवं थोड़ी सी मिश्री पीसकर मिलाने के बाद पानी के साथ एक चम्मच खाने से भूख बढ़ती है।

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

*अम्लपित्त या एसिडिटी:
*
 निसौत एवं आँवला शहद के साथ चाटें तो अम्लपित्त मिट जाएगा। जौ, गेहूँ या चावल का सत्तू मिश्री के साथ सेवन करें तो अम्लपित्त शांत होगा।भोजन के पश्चात् आँवले का रस पीने से अम्लपित्त शांत होता है।जौ, अडूसा, आँवला, तज, पत्रज और इलायची का काढ़ा शहद के साथ पिएँ तो अम्लपित्त दूर होगा।

----------


## miss.dabangg

*बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है !!! ++ रेपुटेसन पॉइंट प्राप्त करें !!!*

----------


## dev b

सहयोग के लिए आप का बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र 


> *अम्लपित्त या एसिडिटी:
> *
>  निसौत एवं आँवला शहद के साथ चाटें तो अम्लपित्त मिट जाएगा। जौ, गेहूँ या चावल का सत्तू मिश्री के साथ सेवन करें तो अम्लपित्त शांत होगा।भोजन के पश्चात् आँवले का रस पीने से अम्लपित्त शांत होता है।जौ, अडूसा, आँवला, तज, पत्रज और इलायची का काढ़ा शहद के साथ पिएँ तो अम्लपित्त दूर होगा।

----------


## dev b

आप का बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र 


> *बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है !!! ++ रेपुटेसन पॉइंट प्राप्त करें !!!*

----------


## bhavna singh

*अत्यन्त लाभकारी सूत्र बनाने के लिए आपको 
हार्दिक शुभकामना*

----------


## suru

Dadi maa ke nuske............... bahut hi laabkari jaankari hai.......thanks a lot........... umeed karta huin ki agahe bhi aur bahoot si jaankari dete rahege..........suru

----------


## Raman46

> उत्साह वर्धन के लिए आप का बहुत धन्यवाद भैया हम ने देशी उपचार के बारे में जो लिखा है भैया ...इस देशी उपचार का कोई साइड इफेक्ट नहीं है


आप का ये सूत्रा सही दिशा में जा रही हे देव :salut:

----------


## dev b

आप का धन्यवाद मित्र .......कृपया सहयोग भी करे 


> *अत्यन्त लाभकारी सूत्र बनाने के लिए आपको 
> हार्दिक शुभकामना*

----------


## dev b

धन्यवाद मित्र ....सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए 


> Dadi maa ke nuske............... bahut hi laabkari jaankari hai.......thanks a lot........... umeed karta huin ki agahe bhi aur bahoot si jaankari dete rahege..........suru

----------


## dev b

> आप का ये सूत्रा सही दिशा में जा रही हे देव :salut:


धन्यवाद मित्र सिन्हा जी  धन्यवाद  ...आप का सहयोग अपेक्षित है

----------


## Ranveer

*बढ़िया सूत्र है देव जी
इसे आगे बढ़ाते रहिते ....*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र 
मेरी और से रेप+
बस कुछ पेज ही देख पाया हूँ बाकि कल पढूगा*

----------


## dev b

> *बढ़िया सूत्र है देव जी
> इसे आगे बढ़ाते रहिते ....*


धन्यवाद मित्र ... मै ५०२ बेद  गेट वे की वजह से प्रविष्टि नहीं कर पा रहा हु ,....कृपया सहयोग करते रहे

----------


## dev b

आप का बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र ..आप से सहयोग की अपेक्षा है       


> *ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र 
> मेरी और से रेप+
> बस कुछ पेज ही देख पाया हूँ बाकि कल पढूगा*

----------


## dev b

अपच के कारण पेट के दर्द के लिए .......नीबू की चाय में आधा चम्मच शहद मिला कर पीने से आराम मिलता है

----------


## dev b

बदहजमी या  गैस के कारण पेट के दर्द के लिए ......१ चम्मच पुदीने के रस में नीबू का रस मिला कर व २ से चार बूंद अदरक का रस मिला कर तथा इस में थोड़ा काला नमक ड़ाल कर जो पेय पदार्थ बनेगा ..इस को  पीने से दर्द में राहत मिलती है

----------


## dev b

पेट दर्द में आराम के लिए ........पेट के लिए अनार अच्छा होता है ...अनार के बिज १ कटोरी में ले कर इस मी काली मिर्च व नमक ड़ाल कर खाने से पेट  दर्द में राहत मिलती है

----------


## pooja

बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र मेरी तरफ से बधाई एवं रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे

----------


## ravi chacha

अच्छा सूत्र है ...मेरी तरफ से REPUTATION पॉइंट

----------


## dev b

आप का बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र 


> अच्छा सूत्र है ...मेरी तरफ से REPUTATION पॉइंट

----------


## dev b

चेहरे से ब्लेक हेड्स हटाने के लिए ...........तीन से चार कप पानी को उबाल कर , इस में २ चम्मच सोडा-बाईकार्बोनेट  डाल कर ...इस पानी से स्टीम लेने के बाद तौलिये से चेहरे को कुछ सेकंड  के लिए ढक लेते है ..ऐसा   ५ से ६ बार करे .....इस के बाद १ चम्मच दही और १ चम्मच चावल के आटे का पेस्ट बना कर , इस पेस्ट को ब्लेक हेड्स की जगह पर लगाए ,,,और बीस मिनिट बाद धो ले

----------


## raju143

> चेहरे से ब्लेक हेड्स हटाने के लिए ...........तीन से चार कप पानी को उबाल कर , इस में २ चम्मच सोडा-बाईकार्बोनेट  डाल कर ...इस पानी से स्टीम लेने के बाद तौलिये से चेहरे को कुछ सेकंड  के लिए ढक लेते है ..ऐसा   ५ से ६ बार करे .....इस के बाद १ चम्मच दही और १ चम्मच चावल के आटे का पेस्ट बना कर , इस पेस्ट को ब्लेक हेड्स की जगह पर लगाए ,,,और बीस मिनिट बाद धो ले




मेरे  चहरे  पर  मुहासे  के कारन  छोटे  छोटे होल्स के  धग हो गए है ; कृप्या  मुझे  गरेलू  नुसका  दीजिये  और मेरी मदत  कीजिये

----------


## raju143

> मेरे  चहरे  पर  मुहासे  के कारन  छोटे  छोटे होल्स के  धग हो गए है ; कृप्या  मुझे  गरेलू  नुसका  दीजिये  और मेरी मदत  कीजिये


मेरे  चहरे  पर  मुहासे  के कारन  छोटे  छोटे होल्स के  धग हो गए है ; कृप्या  मुझे  गरेलू  नुसका  दीजिये  और मेरी मदत  कीजिये

----------


## raju143

> *मित्रो यंहा मै कोशिश करूंगा की , दादी माँ द्वारा बतायी गयी छोटी -२ चीजो से बड़े इलाज के बारे में बताऊ ....कृपया सभी मित्र मेरा सहयोग करे*



मेरे  चहरे  पर  मुहासे  के कारन  छोटे  छोटे होल्स के  धग हो गए है ; कृप्या  मुझे  गरेलू  नुसका  दीजिये  और मेरी मदत  कीजिये

----------


## dev b

नारियल के तेल में पानी मिला कर .....चेहरे की मालिश करे  ...फिर १ या आधा घंटे बाद चेहरा धो ले तथा.... एंटी मार्क्स एंड एंटी पिम्पल पेक (फेस पेक ) का इस्तेमाल करे 


> मेरे  चहरे  पर  मुहासे  के कारन  छोटे  छोटे होल्स के  धग हो गए है ; कृप्या  मुझे  गरेलू  नुसका  दीजिये  और मेरी मदत  कीजिये

----------


## dev b

ब्लेक हेड्स हटाने के लिए ...........ताजा हनिये के पत्तो को आधा चम्मच हल्दी पावडर और १ चम्मच नीबू के रस के साथ मिला कर पेस्ट बनाए ...इस फेस पेक को ब्लेक  हेड्स वाली जगह पर लगाए

----------


## dev b

खुश्क त्वचा से निजात पाने के लिए .........रोजाना सोने से पहले बादाम के तेल से  या फिर अरंडी के तेल से चेहरे की मसाज करे

----------


## dev b

नहाने के बाद एलोवेरा जेल चेहरे पर लगाने से खुश्की दूर होती है

----------


## ravinder singh

Yaar dadai ma ne bataya Achhi hai Lekin aisa karo ki log apni samsya bataye or aap usska jawab de

----------


## dev b

सुझाव के लिए आप का बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र ...आप से अनुरोध है कि कृपया हिंदी में लिखे 


> Yaar dadai ma ne bataya Achhi hai Lekin aisa karo ki log apni samsya bataye or aap usska jawab de

----------


## dev b

मुलायम त्वचा के लिए .......पके केले का महीन पेस्ट बना कर ...इसे चेहरे और गर्दन पर लग़ा कर ...कुछ देर छोड़ दे ....इस के बाद साफ़ पानी से धो ले

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बहुत अच्छा और जानकारी देने वाला सूत्र है दोस्त.. 
*

----------


## dev b

आप का  बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र उत्साह वर्धन के लिए 


> *बहुत अच्छा और जानकारी देने वाला सूत्र है दोस्त.. 
> *

----------


## ravi chacha

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आप को रेपो .......पॉइंट मित्र

----------


## lesbo neha

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है ..........

----------


## bindasanuj

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है कृपया निरन्तरता वनाए रखेँ 


> गर्भ धारण के बाद चौथे , पांचवे और छटे महीने में अश्वगंधा और शतावरी का १ -१ चम्मच चूर्ण समान मात्रा में मिला कर , सुबह शाम गाय के दूध के साथ सेवन करने से बालक का पोषण अच्छी तरह से होता है

----------


## dev b

आप का धन्यवाद मित्र ...हौसला अफजाई के लिए 


> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है कृपया निरन्तरता वनाए रखेँ

----------


## raju143

> आप का धन्यवाद मित्र ...हौसला अफजाई के लिए



मुझे मुहासे तो  नहीं  है  मगर चहरे  छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग है  मेरे चहरे पर छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग पूरी  तरह  से मिटाना  और  मेरा चहरे पहले की तरह सोफ्ट और प्लेन हो जाहे | कृप्या  मुजको  कोइ  गरेलू  नुसका  दीजिये 

आपके  दादी माँ  के  नुसके  बहुत  आचे  है  कृप्या मेरी  हेल्प कीजिये |

----------


## sukhveer

yaar agar migrane ka kuch ho sakta hai tou batae,main 11 saal se isse pareshaan hoon,doctors bhi temprory relife ki tablet hi dete hai,permanent treatment ho tou batae.thanks

----------


## ravi chacha

> आप का धन्यवाद मित्र ...हौसला अफजाई के लिए


आप का धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## dev b

नारियल के तेल में पानी मिला कर .....चेहरे की मालिश करे ...फिर १ या आधा घंटे बाद चेहरा धो ले तथा.... एंटी मार्क्स एंड एंटी पिम्पल पेक (फेस पेक ) का इस्तेमाल करे


> मुझे मुहासे तो  नहीं  है  मगर चहरे  छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग है  मेरे चहरे पर छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग पूरी  तरह  से मिटाना  और  मेरा चहरे पहले की तरह सोफ्ट और प्लेन हो जाहे | कृप्या  मुजको  कोइ  गरेलू  नुसका  दीजिये 
> 
> आपके  दादी माँ  के  नुसके  बहुत  आचे  है  कृप्या मेरी  हेल्प कीजिये |

----------


## dev b

पेचिश के लिए ......बेल (फल )के गुदे से बीज निकाल कर सुबह शाम सेवन करने से पेट में मरोड़ नहीं आती है

----------


## dev b

diabetes...के लिए .......बेल --फल ....और वकुल की छाल का २ ग्राम चूर्ण दूध के साथ लेने से आराम मिलता है

----------


## dev b

मुह के छाले दूर करने के लिए .......1 बेल का गूदा 100 ग्राम पानी में उबाले  ,,....ठंडा हो जाने पर  उस पानी  से कुल्ला करे  ...छाले दूर हो जायेंगे

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र देव जी आपने मुझे आपने सूत्र में अपनी राय देने हेतु आमंत्रित किया था मुझे क्षमा करे मई कुछ दिनों से हिंदी में लिख पाने में असमर्थ थी ISLIYE आपके सूत्र में प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दे पाई में कहना चाहूंगी की आपका सूत्र बेजोड़ हे में आपके सूत्र में अपना सहयोग देती रहूंगी

----------


## dev b

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आप का बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र ......आप का सहयोग अपेक्षित है मित्र 


> मित्र देव जी आपने मुझे आपने सूत्र में अपनी राय देने हेतु आमंत्रित किया था मुझे क्षमा करे मई कुछ दिनों से हिंदी में लिख पाने में असमर्थ थी ISLIYE आपके सूत्र में प्रतिक्रिया नहीं दे पाई में कहना चाहूंगी की आपका सूत्र बेजोड़ हे में आपके सूत्र में अपना सहयोग देती रहूंगी

----------


## ravi chacha

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है कृपया निरन्तरता वनाए रखेँ

----------


## Dark Rider

देव भाई यार मुझे अपना वेट बढाना है इसके लिए भी कुछ पोस्ट कर दो आजमाके देखता हू 

और सूत्र तो लाजवाब है ही तारीफ की जरुरत नहीं 

मेरी और हमेशा की तरह ++

----------


## ravi chacha

> मुलायम त्वचा के लिए .......पके केले का महीन पेस्ट बना कर ...इसे चेहरे और गर्दन पर लग़ा कर ...कुछ देर छोड़ दे ....इस के बाद साफ़ पानी से धो ले


अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आप को रेपो .......पॉइंट मित्र

----------


## dev b

प्रिय मित्र ..मनोज जी मै आप का शुभ चिन्तक हु , इस लिए आप को सलाह दूंगा मित्र क्र्पया वजन बढाने की बिलकुल ना सोचे .....इस का उदाहरण मै स्वयं हु ...मै पहले बहुत पतला था ...मैंने अपना वजन बढ़ा लिया .......अब बढे हुए वजन को बहुत ही मुश्किल से कंट्रोल किया है मित्र 




> देव भाई यार मुझे अपना वेट बढाना है इसके लिए भी कुछ पोस्ट कर दो आजमाके देखता हू 
> 
> और सूत्र तो लाजवाब है ही तारीफ की जरुरत नहीं 
> 
> मेरी और हमेशा की तरह ++

----------


## dev b

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आप का धन्यवाद मित्र 



> अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आप को रेपो .......पॉइंट मित्र

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मित्र मेरी हाई 5'5'' है और वजन 73 किलो , यार कम करना चाहता हू ,

----------


## dev b

> अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आप को रेपो .......पॉइंट मित्र


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आप का धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## dev b

बालो की रुसी और बालो का गिरना कम करने के लिए --------------------नारियल के तेल में यूकेलिप्टस  के तेल की कुछ बुँदे मिला कर सर की मालिस करे

----------


## ravi chacha

> प्रिय मित्र ..मनोज जी मै आप का शुभ चिन्तक हु , इस लिए आप को सलाह दूंगा मित्र क्र्पया वजन बढाने की बिलकुल ना सोचे .....इस का उदाहरण मै स्वयं हु ...मै पहले बहुत पतला था ...मैंने अपना वजन बढ़ा लिया .......अब बढे हुए वजन को बहुत ही मुश्किल से कंट्रोल किया है मित्र


मेरी और हमेशा की तरह ++

----------


## dev b

आप का धन्यवाद मित्र 


> मेरी और हमेशा की तरह ++

----------


## raju143

> आप का धन्यवाद मित्र



मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको  गोरा  करना   है | कृप्या  मुझे  कोइ गरेलू  उपाय  दीजिये  जिससे मेरा चहरा  गोरा  होजाए | आपकी  दादी माँ  के नुसके  बहुत आचे और बहुत सरल है | कृप्या  मुझे  सरल उपाय दीजिये | 1 महा  में मेरी शादी है |

----------


## Munneraja

मेडीकल सांइस के क्षेत्र में चाहे कितनी ही तरक्की हो गई हो, लेकिन कुछ रोग आज भी जानलेवा बने हुए हैं। ऐसी ही ला-इलाज बीमारियों में केंसर भी एक है। यह बात अवश्य है कि केंसर की जानकारी समय रहते लगने पर इसको संभाला और समाप्त किया जा सकता है किन्तु अधिकांस दुखद घटनाओं में होता यह है कि जब तक पता चलता है बात हाथ से निकल चुकी होती है।



शरीर को लेकर बरती गई जरा सी लापरवाही कई बार भयानक दु:ख का कारण बन जाती है। इसलिये समझदारी इसी में है कि हर अपने तन-मन को लेकर हमेशा जागरूक और जिम्मेदार रहें। तो आइये जानते हैं कुछ ऐसे ही बेहद आसान और कारगर उपाय, जिन्हें अपने डेली रुटीन में शामिल करके आप केंसर जैसी भयानक बीमारी से काफी हद तक सुरक्षित हो जाते हैं। ये पांचों उपााय योग, आयुर्वेद और प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा का सम्मिलित रूप हैं...

-प्रतिदिन सुबह खाली पेट पांच पत्तियां तुलसी की मुंह में रखकर जब तक चूंसते रहें, जब तक कि ये समाप्त न हो जाएं।

-प्रतिदिन सोने से पूर्व गुनगुने पानी के साथ त्रिफला चूर्ण का सेवन करें।

-प्रतिदिन सूर्योदय की पहली किरणों का सेवन करते हुए कम से कम 2 से 3 मील तक मॉर्निग वाक करें।

-चुनिंदा आसन और प्राणायाम को अपनी नियमित दिनचर्या में शामिल करें, यह काम किसी कुशल योग मार्गदर्शक की
देखरेख में करना सुरक्षित रहता है।

-नशीले पदार्थों- चाय, कॉफी, तंबाकू, अधिक टीवी देखना, तेज म्यूजिक सुनना....आदि से जितना हो सकें बच कर रहें।

----------


## dev b

बड़े भैया नमस्कार ......केंसर का १ और आयुर्वेदिक उपचार है ..............................तथा साथ ही इस से रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढती है ............विधि निम्न प्रकार है 
गेहू का पौधा (बीज अंकुरण से १५ दिन पुराना पौधा ) का रस सुबह को खाली पेट पीने से केंसर में बहुत आराम मिलता है तथा इस से रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता आश्चर्य जनक रूप से बढती है  


> मेडीकल सांइस के क्षेत्र में चाहे कितनी ही तरक्की हो गई हो, लेकिन कुछ रोग आज भी जानलेवा बने हुए हैं। ऐसी ही ला-इलाज बीमारियों में केंसर भी एक है। यह बात अवश्य है कि केंसर की जानकारी समय रहते लगने पर इसको संभाला और समाप्त किया जा सकता है किन्तु अधिकांस दुखद घटनाओं में होता यह है कि जब तक पता चलता है बात हाथ से निकल चुकी होती है।





> शरीर को लेकर बरती गई जरा सी लापरवाही कई बार भयानक दु:ख का कारण बन जाती है। इसलिये समझदारी इसी में है कि हर अपने तन-मन को लेकर हमेशा जागरूक और जिम्मेदार रहें। तो आइये जानते हैं कुछ ऐसे ही बेहद आसान और कारगर उपाय, जिन्हें अपने डेली रुटीन में शामिल करके आप केंसर जैसी भयानक बीमारी से काफी हद तक सुरक्षित हो जाते हैं। ये पांचों उपााय योग, आयुर्वेद और प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा का सम्मिलित रूप हैं...
> 
> -प्रतिदिन सुबह खाली पेट पांच पत्तियां तुलसी की मुंह में रखकर जब तक चूंसते रहें, जब तक कि ये समाप्त न हो जाएं।
> 
> -प्रतिदिन सोने से पूर्व गुनगुने पानी के साथ त्रिफला चूर्ण का सेवन करें।
> 
> -प्रतिदिन सूर्योदय की पहली किरणों का सेवन करते हुए कम से कम 2 से 3 मील तक मॉर्निग वाक करें।
> 
> -चुनिंदा आसन और प्राणायाम को अपनी नियमित दिनचर्या में शामिल करें, यह काम किसी कुशल योग मार्गदर्शक की
> ...

----------


## raju143

मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | आपकी दादी माँ के नुसके बहुत आचे और बहुत सरल है | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये | 1 महा में मेरी शादी है |

----------


## Ranveer

> बालो की रुसी और बालो का गिरना कम करने के लिए --------------------नारियल के तेल में यूकेलिप्टस  के तेल की कुछ बुँदे मिला कर सर की मालिस करे


*प्रिय  मित्र
मै भी बालों में रुसी से बहुत परेशान रहता था
मेरी माँ ने  मेथी को रात में उसे पानी में रखकर ... सुबह में पीसकर मेरे बालों में रोज लगा दिया करती थी
एक महीने के सेवन से मेरी रूसी लगभग ख़त्म हो गयी
अब जब भी रूसी होती है माँ ऐसा ही करती है
ये मेरा अजमाया हुआ नुस्खा है

वैसे आपका सूत्र बहुत बढियां है
मेरी तरफ से भी रेपो ++*

----------


## raju143

मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | आपकी दादी माँ के नुसके बहुत आचे और बहुत सरल है | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये | 1 महा में मेरी शादी है |

----------


## dev b

मित्र ...मै जल्दी ही कोशिश करूंगा की इस का कोई उपाय ढूंढ़  सकू 


> मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | आपकी दादी माँ के नुसके बहुत आचे और बहुत सरल है | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये | 1 महा में मेरी शादी है |

----------


## dev b

आप का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद  मित्र 


> *प्रिय  मित्र
> मै भी बालों में रुसी से बहुत परेशान रहता था
> मेरी माँ ने  मेथी को रात में उसे पानी में रखकर ... सुबह में पीसकर मेरे बालों में रोज लगा दिया करती थी
> एक महीने के सेवन से मेरी रूसी लगभग ख़त्म हो गयी
> अब जब भी रूसी होती है माँ ऐसा ही करती है
> ये मेरा अजमाया हुआ नुस्खा है
> 
> वैसे आपका सूत्र बहुत बढियां है
> मेरी तरफ से भी रेपो ++*

----------


## marwariladka

*दिमागी ताकत*



 बबूल का गोंद आधा किलो शुद्ध घी में तल कर फूले निकाल लें और ठण्डे करके बारीक पीस लें। इसके बराबर मात्रा में पिसी मिश्री इसमें मिला लें। बीज निकाली हुई मुनक्का 250 ग्राम और बादाम की छिली हुई गिरी 100 ग्राम-दोनों को खल बट्टे (इमाम दस्ते) में खूब कूट-पीसकर इसमें मिला लें। बस योग तैयार है।
सुबह नाश्ते के रूप में इसे दो चम्मच (बड़े) याने लगभग 20-25 ग्राम मात्रा में खूब चबा-चबा कर खाएं। साथ में एक गिलास मीठा दूध घूंट-घूंट करके पीते रहे। इसके बाद जब खूब अच्छी भूख लगे तभी भोजन करें। यह योग शरीर के लिए तो पौष्टिक है ही, साथ ही दिमागी ताकत और तरावट के लिए भी बहुत गुणकारी है। छात्र-छात्राओं को यह नुस्खा अवश्य सेवन करना चाहिए।

----------


## marwariladka

> मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | आपकी दादी माँ के नुसके बहुत आचे और बहुत सरल है | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये | 1 महा में मेरी शादी है |


 *उजली त्वचा के लिए!!!*
 एक चम्मच चिरौंजी पावडर , एक चम्मच गुलाब की पंखुड़ियों का पेस्ट और दूध का कथा मिश्रण बना कर उससे स्किन को साफ़ करें...
थोड़ी देर बाद ठन्डे पानी से धो कर स्किन को जगमगाते हुए देखें....

*घर की बनायीं हुई लिप-ग्लोस* 
 एक छोटी चम्मच ग्ल्य्सिरिन के साथ अधि चम्मच बादाम का तेल ले कर मिला ले...
उस मिश्रण को अपने होठों पर लगा कर उन्हें चमचमाते हुए देखें...

----------


## marwariladka

> मित्र ...मै जल्दी ही कोशिश करूंगा की इस का कोई उपाय ढूंढ़  सकू


 *फेस पैक::*
 आटा के साथ कूटे हुए पेपरमिंट और निम्बू का जिस मिलाये उसे करीब एक घंटे तक  ऐसे ही रहने दे...जब वो थोडा काठा हो कए तब उसकी एक परत अपने चेचरे पर लगा  लें....ध्यान रखें परत ज्यादा मोती या ज्यादा पतली न हो...१० मिनट के बाद  गुनगुने पानी से धो ले...अब एक सूती कपडा ले जो के आपके चेहरे से थोडा बड़ा  हो...उसे ठन्डे पानी में भिगो कर १ मिनट तक अपने चेहरे पर ढँक ले....अब  धीरे धीरे कोत्तों से अपना चेहरा साफ़ करें....स्किन चमक उठेगी....

----------


## marwariladka

> मित्र ...मै जल्दी ही कोशिश करूंगा की इस का कोई उपाय ढूंढ़  सकू


*दाग रहित त्वचा के लिए..:*
आम के छिलके का पावडर में एक चम्मच दूध मिला  कर उससे अपने चेहरे पर लेप लगायें.....५ मिनट बाद ठन्डे पानी से धो  ले...चेच्रा चमक उठेगा...

----------


## dev b

प्रिय मित्र वजन कम करने के लिए आप सुवह खाली पेट कम से कम ५ गिलास पानी पिए और १ गिलास पानी में १ निवू निचोड़ कर चार  पत्ते तुलसी के साथ  सुबह को खाली पेट ले ....दिन में भी अधिक से अधिक पानी पिए , सुबह को हल्का व्यायाम करे ...खाना खाने से पहले काफी मात्रा में सलाद खा ले ......अगर आप ने ये सारे उपाए कर लिए तो निश्चित ही आप का वजन कम होगा 


> मित्र मेरी हाई 5'5'' है और वजन 73 किलो , यार कम करना चाहता हू ,

----------


## myairtel

> प्रिय मित्र वजन कम करने के लिए आप सुवह खाली पेट कम से कम ५ गिलास पानी पिए और १ गिलास पानी में १ निवू निचोड़ कर चार  पत्ते तुलसी के साथ  सुबह को खाली पेट ले ....दिन में भी अधिक से अधिक पानी पिए , सुबह को हल्का व्यायाम करे ...खाना खाने से पहले काफी मात्रा में सलाद खा ले ......अगर आप ने ये सारे उपाए कर लिए तो निश्चित ही आप का वजन कम होगा


सबसे बेहतरीन सुत्रो मे से एक ये सुत्र है

----------


## dev b

> सबसे बेहतरीन सुत्रो मे से एक ये सुत्र है


प्रिय मित्र आप का धन्यवाद .. इस सूत्र में बताई गयी विधि के द्वारा अगर १ भी सदस्य को फ़ायदा पंहुचा तो मेरा इस सूत्र को बनाने का मकसद सार्थक हो जाएगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

अगर ज़ुकाम बहुत जल्दी जल्दी हो जाता हो तो लहसुन की ६-७ कलियाँ चिल कर एक धागे में पिरो कर गले में बांध दे ज़ुकाम २ दिनों में ही ठीक हो जायेगा और जल्दी शुरू भी नहीं होगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

अगर घुटनों में बहुत दर्द रहता हो तो सहजन की पत्तियों को तवे पर गरम कर ले अब घुटनों पर थोडा सा सरसों का तेल लगा कर बांध दे आश्चर्यजनक रूप से आराम आजायेगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

अगर आपके सर में गंजेपन की शुरुआत हो रही हे तो आप हरा धनिया पीसकर उसका रस गंजेपन वाली जगह पर लगाये बाल आना शुरू हो जायेंगे

----------


## sangita_sharma

अगर आप को बहुत सुस्ती रहती हे तो १ चम्मच शहद में पीसी हुई पीपल दल कर ले भूख भी कुल जाएगी और सुस्ती भी दूर रहेगी

----------


## dev b

आप का बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र ...जान कारी देने के लिए 


> अगर आप को बहुत सुस्ती रहती हे तो १ चम्मच शहद में पीसी हुई पीपल दल कर ले भूख भी कुल जाएगी और सुस्ती भी दूर रहेगी

----------


## dev b

एक कप पानी में आधे नीबू का रस मिला कर इस घोल से शेम्पू करने के बाद सर धोये........... इस से रुसी ख़त्म होती है

----------


## dev b

> अगर घुटनों में बहुत दर्द रहता हो तो सहजन की पत्तियों को तवे पर गरम कर ले अब घुटनों पर थोडा सा सरसों का तेल लगा कर बांध दे आश्चर्यजनक रूप से आराम आजायेगा


अच्छी जानकारी के लिए रेपुतेसन पॉइंट स्वीकार करे मित्र

----------


## dev b

गर्मी से बचने के लिए ............कच्चे आम को पका कर इस का गूदा निकाल ले , आम के गूदे में लाली मिर्च पावडर , जीरा पावडर व स्वादानुसा नमक मिला कर ...पना ....यानी शरबत तैयार करे और रोजाना इस का सेवन करे ...इस से लू से बचाव होता है

----------


## pkpasi

sigrapatan ka ilaj hai

----------


## Mr. laddi

*बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है दोस्त 
लेकिन लोग तो अंग्रेजी दवाओं के फेर में पड़े है किसी के पास या तो समय नहीं है इन नुस्खों को अजमाने का या कोई इन पर विशवास नहीं करता जबके सब अंग्रेजी दवाईयां भी इन्ही चीजों से बनती है*

----------


## dev b

> *बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है दोस्त 
> लेकिन लोग तो अंग्रेजी दवाओं के फेर में पड़े है किसी के पास या तो समय नहीं है इन नुस्खों को अजमाने का या कोई इन पर विशवास नहीं करता जबके सब अंग्रेजी दवाईयां भी इन्ही चीजों से बनती है*


आप का धन्यवाद  मित्र

----------


## ravi chacha

> एक कप पानी में आधे नीबू का रस मिला कर इस घोल से शेम्पू करने के बाद सर धोये........... इस से रुसी ख़त्म होती है


बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए मेरी और से++++++रेपो स्वीकार करें मित्र

----------


## sukhveer

शिलाजीत क्या है किस काम आता है।sexualy तो ये usefull होता है,क्या इसका कोई और भी उचित उप्योग होता है।

----------


## raju143

> शिलाजीत क्या है किस काम आता है।sexualy तो ये usefull होता है,क्या इसका कोई और भी उचित उप्योग होता है।


मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | आपकी दादी माँ के नुसके बहुत आचे और बहुत सरल है | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये | 1 महा में मेरी शादी है |

----------


## malik5211

सबसे पहले आपको बधाई इतना शानदार सूत्र बनाने के लिए 
"विक्की भाई मुझे भी अपने स्वस्थ के लिए जानना है मेरी प्रॉब्लम ये 
है के मेरे शरीर के अन्य अंगो की तुलना में मेरे गाल बहुत पिचके हुए है
वेसे तो मेरा शरीर ठीक ठाक है किन्तु गालो के पिचके होने के कारण
चेहरा बहुत कमज़ोर दिखाई देता है मेहरबानी करके इसका कोई सरल 
सा घरेलु उपाए बताएं "

----------


## sangita_sharma

लू लगने का मोसम हे एक प्याज़ काट कर घर से चलते समय अपनी जेब में दाल ले लू नहीं लगेगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

आंवले का मुरब्बा रोज़ खाए ये आपको गर्मी से राहत देगा और पेट में ठंडक प्रदान करेगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

इस गर्मी के मोसम में कई बार दस्त लगने की समस्या उत्पन हो जाती हे तो आप ताल मखाने का चुरा १ चम्मच दही के साथ खाए  बहुत लाभ  होगा 
१ छूती कटोरी दूध  की भर ले अब १ नीबू काट कर आधा डाले और तुरंत पि जाये बहुत आराम होगा

----------


## malik5211

> सबसे पहले आपको बधाई इतना शानदार सूत्र बनाने के लिए 
>  भाई मुझे भी अपने स्वस्थ के लिए जानना है मेरी प्रॉब्लम ये 
> है के मेरे शरीर के अन्य अंगो की तुलना में मेरे गाल बहुत पिचके हुए है
> वेसे तो मेरा शरीर ठीक ठाक है किन्तु गालो के पिचके होने के कारण
> चेहरा बहुत कमज़ोर दिखाई देता है मेहरबानी करके इसका कोई सरल 
> सा घरेलु उपाए बताएं "


 ......................................

----------


## dev b

लगता है मित्र की आप की आप की उम्र १८ और २५ वर्ष के बीच है आप पौष्टिक आहार ले और नियमित व्य्सायाम करे हो सकता है की आने वाले समय में आप के पिचके गाल ठीक हो जाए .....इस सम्बन्ध में कोई और भी जानकारी कंही  से मिलेगी तो अवश्य मै आप को बताउंगा मित्र 


> सबसे पहले आपको बधाई इतना शानदार सूत्र बनाने के लिए 
>  भाई मुझे भी अपने स्वस्थ के लिए जानना है मेरी प्रॉब्लम ये 
> है के मेरे शरीर के अन्य अंगो की तुलना में मेरे गाल बहुत पिचके हुए है
> वेसे तो मेरा शरीर ठीक ठाक है किन्तु गालो के पिचके होने के कारण
> चेहरा बहुत कमज़ोर दिखाई देता है मेहरबानी करके इसका कोई सरल 
> सा घरेलु उपाए बताएं "

----------


## dev b

आधा चम्मच केसर को ३० मिलीलीटर पानी में उबाल कर चाय बना ले , इस चाय को हर १ घंटे में बुखार से पीड़ित व्यक्ति को एक चम्मच दे .....बुखार उतर जाएगा

----------


## dev b

नारियल के तेल को हल्का गर्म कर के इस में एक लहसुन की कली  तथा एक चम्मच तिल का तेल मिला कर कुछ देर रखे तथा फिर इस तेल से सर की मालिश करे ...इस से बाल सुंदर तथा मजबूत बनते है

----------


## dev b

ताजे नारियल के दूध को छान कर , उस से सिर की मालिश करे तथा अगले दिन सिर धो ले ......इस से बाल सुंदर और मजबूत बनेंगे

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र...गर्मी के मौसम के लिए कुछ खास जानकारियों को इकठ्ठा करे...में अपनी और से  कोसिस कर रहा हूँ...दोनों मिल कर काम करेंगे..तो जल्दी हो जायेगा...

----------


## marwariladka

> सबसे पहले आपको बधाई इतना शानदार सूत्र बनाने के लिए 
> "विक्की भाई मुझे भी अपने स्वस्थ के लिए जानना है मेरी प्रॉब्लम ये 
> है के मेरे शरीर के अन्य अंगो की तुलना में मेरे गाल बहुत पिचके हुए है
> वेसे तो मेरा शरीर ठीक ठाक है किन्तु गालो के पिचके होने के कारण
> चेहरा बहुत कमज़ोर दिखाई देता है मेहरबानी करके इसका कोई सरल 
> सा घरेलु उपाए बताएं "


 मुझे पहले युए बताओ के क्या आप कोई नशा करते हो?
मसलन अगर आप गुटका खाते हो तो गाल पिचकेंगे ही...
सच सच बताना मित्र फिर में आपकी मदद कर सकता hun

----------


## malik5211

"नहीं भाई मै कोई भी नशा नही करता हूँ बस कभी कभी स्मोकिंग कर लेता हूँ लेकिन वो भी ज्यादा नही मेरी उम्र भी २१ साल है और गुटका तो मै बिलकुल ही 
नहीं खाता हूँ और मुझे भूक भी ठीक लगती है हाँ मुझे कब्ज़ रहता है" 
भाई इसका कोई सोलिड इलाज बता दो मै आपका बहुत आभारी रहूँगा

----------


## malik5211

> मुझे पहले युए बताओ के क्या आप कोई नशा करते हो?
> मसलन अगर आप गुटका खाते हो तो गाल पिचकेंगे ही...
> सच सच बताना मित्र फिर में आपकी मदद कर सकता hun


"नहीं भाई मै कोई भी नशा नही करता हूँ बस कभी कभी स्मोकिंग कर लेता हूँ लेकिन वो भी ज्यादा नही मेरी उम्र भी २१ साल है और गुटका तो मै बिलकुल ही 
नहीं खाता हूँ और मुझे भूक भी ठीक लगती है हाँ मुझे कब्ज़ रहता है" 
भाई इसका कोई सोलिड इलाज बता दो मै आपका बहुत आभारी रहूँगा

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> "नहीं भाई मै कोई भी नशा नही करता हूँ बस कभी कभी स्मोकिंग कर लेता हूँ लेकिन वो भी ज्यादा नही मेरी उम्र भी २१ साल है और गुटका तो मै बिलकुल ही 
> नहीं खाता हूँ और मुझे भूक भी ठीक लगती है हाँ मुझे कब्ज़ रहता है" 
> भाई इसका कोई सोलिड इलाज बता दो मै आपका बहुत आभारी रहूँगा


उपरोक्त समस्या के लिए आप कुछ चीजों को अमल में लाएं !
१- खूब पानी पिए 
२- सुबह खाली पेट पानी पिने के बाद ही फ्रेश हों 
३- हर्र का सेवन करें ( आसानी से पंसारी की दूकान में उपलब्ध हो जायेगी )
और अंत में ...गरिष्ट भोजनो से परहेज करें

----------


## dev b

बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र .....जानकारी देने के लिए आप का धन्यवाद 


> उपरोक्त समस्या के लिए आप कुछ चीजों को अमल में लाएं !
> १- खूब पानी पिए 
> २- सुबह खाली पेट पानी पिने के बाद ही फ्रेश हों 
> ३- हर्र का सेवन करें ( आसानी से पंसारी की दूकान में उपलब्ध हो जायेगी )
> और अंत में ...गरिष्ट भोजनो से परहेज करें

----------


## dev b

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आप का धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## dev b

एक कप अंगूर के जूस में एक चम्मच शहद दिन में दो बार पिए ......खासी में आराम होगा

----------


## dev b

सात बादाम को रात में भिगो दे ..फिर सुबह छिलके उतार कर इसे १ चम्मच बटर व् चीनी के साथ पिस ले ...इसे सुबह सुबह खाने से सूखी खासी से निजात मिलेगी

----------


## dev b

एक कप पानी एक चम्मच हल्दी पावडर और १ चम्मच अजवाइन मिला कर , जव तक उबाले , जव तक की पानी आधा ना न हो जाए ...गुनगुना होने के बाद इस पानी में एक चम्मच शहद मिला ले और दिन में दो बार पिए ....इस से काफ में राहत मिलती है

----------


## Kamal Ji

*देव जी मुझे इस सूत्र का आज ही पता चला है.
सच में बहुत ही अभूतपूर्व कार्य किया हुआ है.
देसी नुस्खे तो राम बाण की तरह होते हैं
अगर इन पर सही ढंग से अम्ल में लाया जाए तो.
मैं आपके सर्व जन हिताय कार्य की सराहना करते हुए धन्यवाद देती हु 
और आशा करती हूँ की आप इसी तरह सूत्र को गति देते रहेंगे.
देव जी किन्ही कारणों से (+) देने में असमर्थ हूँ आप जानते होंगे उधार रहे.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.*

----------


## dev b

> *देव जी मुझे इस सूत्र का आज ही पता चला है.
> सच में बहुत ही अभूतपूर्व कार्य किया हुआ है.
> देसी नुस्खे तो राम बाण की तरह होते हैं
> अगर इन पर सही ढंग से अम्ल में लाया जाए तो.
> मैं आपके सर्व जन हिताय कार्य की सराहना करते हुए धन्यवाद देती हु 
> और आशा करती हूँ की आप इसी तरह सूत्र को गति देते रहेंगे.
> देव जी किन्ही कारणों से (+) देने में असमर्थ हूँ आप जानते होंगे उधार रहे.
> धन्यवाद.
> अनु.*


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आप का धन्यवाद मित्र ....आशा है की आप का सहयोग मिलता रहेगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

देव जी मुझे भी माफ करे ये बेहतरीन सूत्र मेरी आँखों से ओझल रहा ,पर अभी अभी मेरी भाभी ने आपके सूत्र से कुछ टिप्स लिए है, फोरम को एक ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र देने पे मेरी तरफ से आपको रेपो+ का सम्मान......

----------


## dev b

आप की भाभी जी मेरी भी भाभी जी है मित्र ...उन को मेरा नमस्कार ...मै बहुत गौरान्वित हु कि इस सूत्र से उन को कुछ मदद मिली 


> देव जी मुझे भी माफ करे ये बेहतरीन सूत्र मेरी आँखों से ओझल रहा ,पर अभी अभी मेरी भाभी ने आपके सूत्र से कुछ टिप्स लिए है, फोरम को एक ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र देने पे मेरी तरफ से आपको रेपो+ का सम्मान......

----------


## dev b

नारियल पानी गर्मियों के लिए शीतल होता है ..नारियल पानी में काली मिर्च पाउडर डाल कर पिए.....यह गर्मी सम्बंधित अन्य रोगों में भी फायदेमंद होता है

----------


## dev b

मुहासे हो तो ...घास पर पड़ी ओस लगाए ...मुहासे निकलना बंद हो जायेंगे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप की भाभी जी मेरी भी भाभी जी है मित्र ...उन को मेरा नमस्कार ...मै बहुत गौरान्वित हु कि इस सूत्र से उन को कुछ मदद मिली


जी बिलकुल वो  आपकी भी भाभी  है, जबसे समान्य विभाग मैं सक्रिय हुवा हूँ घर वाले भी इस फोरम से खुस है, उनको मैं काफी जानकारिया दे देता हूँ.आपको फिर धन्यवाद.

----------


## dev b

पैरो से पसीने आते हो तो पैरो  को गर्म पानी में रखे , फिर ठन्डे पानी में पैरो को डाले ..उस के बाद दोनो पैरो को आपस में रगड़े ..एक सप्ताह तक इस प्रयोग को करे , लाभ होगा

----------


## Raja44

यार ये नुस्के पहले काम करते थे अब नहीँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय मित्र श्री देव जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l + रेपो

----------


## dr.sunny

बहुत ही ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र
++ रेपो तो लेना ही पड़ेगा 




> नारियल पानी गर्मियों के लिए शीतल होता है ..नारियल पानी में काली मिर्च पाउडर डाल कर पिए.....यह गर्मी सम्बंधित अन्य रोगों में भी फायदेमंद होता है


बहुत सही 




> मुहासे हो तो ...घास पर पड़ी ओस लगाए ...मुहासे निकलना बंद हो जायेंगे


ओस को घास से उठाने के लिए रुई का इस्तेमाल करे

----------


## dr.sunny

> यार ये नुस्के पहले काम करते थे अब नहीँ


रजा जी ये नुस्खे पहले भी काम करते थे आज भी
ये अलग बात है आज कल लोगो से इन्तजार नहीं होता है 
ओर वो अंग्रेजी दवाओ के चक्कर में पड़ जाते है 
पर अंग्रेजी दवाये बीमारी को ठीक ना कर के सिर्फ दबा देती है पर आयुर्वेद बीमारियों को जड से मिटा देता है 
तभी कहते है देर आये दुरुस्त आये

----------


## dr.sunny

मधुमेह के रोगियों को प्रतिदिन गरम दूध  में आधा चम्मच हल्दी चूर्ण मिलाकर पीना चाहिए। 
दरअसल, हल्दी में वातनाशक गुण होते हैं  जिससे मधुमेह की समस्या से निजात पाने में मदद मिलती है।

----------


## dr.sunny

सर्दी-खांसी होने पर दूध में कच्ची हल्दी पाउडर डालकर पीने से काफी लाभ मिलता है

----------


## dr.sunny

पेट में कीड़े होने पर 1 चम्मच हल्दी  पाउडर रोज सुबह खाली पेट एक सप्ताह तक ताजा पानी के साथ लेने से कीड़े खत्म  हो सकते हैं। 
चाहें तो इस मिश्रण में थोड़ा नमक भी मिला सकते हैं। 
इससे भी  फायदा होगा।

----------


## dr.sunny

चेहरे के दाग-धब्बे और झाइयां हटाने के लिए हल्दी और काले तिल को बराबर मात्रा में पीसकर पेस्ट बनाकर चेहरे पर लगाएं।

----------


## dr.sunny

हल्दी-दूध का पेस्ट लगाने से त्वचा का रंग निखरता है और आपका चेहरा खिला-खिला लगता है।

----------


## dr.sunny

खांसी होने पर हल्दी की छोटी गांठ मुंह में रख कर चूसें

----------


## amittt

namaskar ,english me likhne ke liye mafi...
Unwanted hairs ka koi permanent care bataiye .....

----------


## dr.sunny

> namaskar ,english me likhne ke liye mafi...
> Unwanted hairs ka koi permanent care bataiye .....


त्वचा से अनचाहे बाल हटाने के लिए हल्दी  पाउडर को गुनगुने नारियल तेल में मिलाकर पेस्ट बना लें। अब इस पेस्ट को  हाथ-पैरों पर लगाएं। इसे त्वचा मुलायम रहती है और शरीर के अनचाहे बाल भी  धीरे-धीरे हट जाते हैं।

----------


## dr.sunny

*शरीर पर सफेद दाग होने पर नीम के फूल, फल तथा पत्तियों को मिलाकर बारीक पीस लें। इसे पानी में मिलाकर पीने से लाभ पहुंचता है
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*नीम की कच्ची निबोरी के सेवन से पेट के कीड़े, बवासीर व कोढ आदि रोग दूर होते हैं।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*नीम के तेल से मालिश करने से विभिन्न प्रकार के चर्म रोग ठीक हो जाते हैं
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*घाव में नीम के पत्तों को पीसकर थोड़ा शहद  मिलाकर घाव पर इसका लेप करने से लाभ होता है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

* प्रतिदिन नीम की दातुन करने  से दांतों में सडऩ, दुर्गंध व कीटाणु नहीं रहते हैं।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*सिर की रूसी समाप्त  करने के लिए नीम के पत्तों का काढ़ा बनाकर सिर धोना चाहिए।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*नीम के फूलों का सेवन करने से कफ  नष्ट होता है
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*मन जाता है की रोजाना नीम के पेड़ के नीचे कुछ देर बैठने से भी कई रोग पास भी नहीं आते हैं।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*सुबह नंगे पैर घास पर चलें इससे आपकी आंखों की रोशनी बहुत तेज होगी।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*मुहांसों से मुक्ति के लिए नारंगी और चारोली के  छिलकों को दूध के साथ पीस कर इसका लेप तैयार कर लें और चेहरे पर लगाए। 
इसे  अच्छी तरह सूखने दें और फिर खूब मसल कर चेहरे को धो लें। 
इससे चेहरे के  मुहंसे गायब हो जाएंगे। 
अगर एक हफ्ते तक प्रयोग के बाद भी असर न दिखाई दे  तो लाभ होने तक इसका प्रयोग जारी रखें।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*प्याज कोलेस्ट्रोल के रोगियों के लिए  बहुत अच्छा माना जाता है। 
रोज सुबह 5 मि. लि.  प्याज का रस खाली पेट सेवन  करना चाहिये। 
इससे खून में बढे हुए कोलेस्ट्रोल को नियंत्रित करने भी मदद  मिलती है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*दिल के रोगियों के लिए लहसुन बहुत  फायदेमंद है। 
लहसुन में खून को पतला रखने का गुण होता है । 
इसके नियमित  उपयोग से  खून की नलियों में कोलेस्टरोल नहीं जमता है।  
लहसुन की 4 कली  चाकू से बारीक काटें,इसे 75 ग्राम दूध में उबालें। 
मामूली गरम हालत में पी  जाएं। 
भोजन पदार्थों में भी लहसुन प्रचुरता से इस्तेमाल करें। 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*एक गिलास मामूली गरम जल में एक नींबू  निचोडें,इसमें दो चम्मच शहद भी मिलाएं और पी जाएं। 
यह प्रयोग  सुबह के वक्त खाली पेट करना चाहिये। 
कोलेस्ट्रोल व दिल के रोगियों के लिए बहुत  लाभदायक है
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*टमाटर देखने में ही लाल नहीं होता बल्कि इसका नियमित सेवन करने वाले के गाल भी लाल कर देता है।
लड़कियों को खास कर टमाटर का सेवन जरूर करना चाहिए 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*शोध के माध्यम से ये साबित हो चूका है कि शाकाहार का सेवन करने से सेक्स क्षमता बढ़ाने में मदद मिलती है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*बहुत अधिक कमजोरी हो तो ठंड में नियमित रूप से रात को पिंड खजूर के दूध का सेवन करें।  
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*आंवले के मुरब्बे के नियमित सेवन से भी जवानी कायम रहती है
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*दस्त साफ और दांत व मसुड़ों की खराबी व  कमजोरी दूर करने, चेहरे की कांति बढऩे और शरीर की निर्बलता दूर करने के लिए टमाटर का नियमित सेवन किया जाना चाहिए
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*बच्चों में सूखारोग को दूर करने के लिए पके लाल टमाटर का रस ही बच्चों को पिलाना बहुत लाभदायक है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*पेट के रोग, मूत्र विकार, मधुमेह और आंखों की कमजोरी आदि रोग टमाटर के सेवन से दूर होते हैं
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*छोटे बच्चों को टमाटर का रस अवश्य पिलाना चाहिए ताकि उनके शरीर का पूरा विकास हो सके। 
*

----------


## Raja44

सनी जी आपकी दादी जी ने अच्छे घरेलु आम जन की पहुंच वाले नुस्के बताये है धन्यवाद आपको और दादी माँ को भी

----------


## dr.sunny

*4 छुहारे एक गिलास दूध में उबाल कर ठण्डा  कर लें। 
प्रात: काल या रात को सोते समय, गुठली अलग कर दें और छुहारें को  खूब चबा-चबाकर खाएं और दूध पी जाएं। 
लगातार 3-4 माह सेवन करने से शरीर का  दुबलापन दूर होता है, चेहरा भर जाता है। 
सुन्दरता बढ़ती है, बाल लम्बे व  घने होते हैं और बलवीर्य की वृद्धि होती है। 
यह प्रयोग नवयुवा, प्रौढ़ और  वृद्ध आयु के स्त्री-पुरुष, सबके लिए उपयोगी और लाभकारी है। 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*दमा यानी सांस के रोगी को प्रतिदिन  सुबह-शाम 2-2 छुहारे खूब चबाकर खाना चाहिए। 
इससे फेफड़ों को शक्ति मिलती है  और कफ  व सर्दी का प्रकोप कम होता है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

> सनी जी आपकी दादी जी ने अच्छे घरेलु आम जन की पहुंच वाले नुस्के बताये है धन्यवाद आपको और दादी माँ को भी


एक बात बताता हूँ 
ये उपाय मुझे मेरी दादी जी ने नहीं दादा जी ने बताए है वो अपने जमाने के मशहूर आयुर्वेद के डॉक्टर थे 
मैंने ये सब उनसे जाना है
सूत्र अच्छा लगा तो कुछ जानकारियां पोस्ट कर दी

----------


## dr.sunny

*तिल के तेल में नीम की पत्तियां डालें। 
इस तेल की मालिश से मुंहासे व चर्म रोग से निजात मिलती है। 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*खांसी से निजात दिलाने में तिल मदद करता  है। 
चाय बनाते समय उसमें दो ग्राम तिल या दो-तीन तिल के पौधे की पत्तियां  और जरा सी अदरक भी डालें। 
इस चाय के सेवन से खांसी जल्द ही ठीक हो जाएगी।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*रोज सुबह दस ग्राम काला तिल अच्छी तरह चबा-चबाकर खाने से मसूड़े स्वस्थ और दांत मजबूत होते हैं।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*काले तिल को शुद्ध घी में भून लें। 
उन्हें पीसकर गुड़ पिघालकर दोनों को मिलाकर ठंडा कर लड्डू बांध लें। 
इस  लड्डू के सेवन से बहुमूत्र की समस्या ठीक हो जाएगी।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*गर्भ धारण करने के दो-तीन महीने तक  गर्भवती महिला को उल्टियां आती है। 
ऐसे में धनिया का काढ़ा बना कर एक कप  काढ़े में एक चम्मच पिसी मिश्री मिला कर पीने से जी घबराना बंद होता है।
*

----------


## dev b

सहयोग के लिए आप का हार्दिक आभार मित्र 


> *गर्भ धारण करने के दो-तीन महीने तक  गर्भवती महिला को उल्टियां आती है। 
> ऐसे में धनिया का काढ़ा बना कर एक कप  काढ़े में एक चम्मच पिसी मिश्री मिला कर पीने से जी घबराना बंद होता है।
> *

----------


## dev b

धनिया , जीरा , अजवायन को बराबर मात्रा में लेकर २०० मिलीलीटर  पानी में उबालने के बाद ..इस पानी को हर १ घंटे बाद लेने पर सर दर्द और शरीर दर्द में राहत मिलती है

----------


## dev b

तुलसी की पत्तियों का जूस ,अदरक -जूस और शहद ले और सब को मिला कर पीने से गले के दर्द में आराम मिलता है

----------


## dev b

सूर्यमुखी के बीज को पानी में उबाल कर पीने से फ्लू में राहत मिलती है

----------


## Raja44

> एक बात बताता हूँ 
> ये उपाय मुझे मेरी दादी जी ने नहीं दादा जी ने बताए है वो अपने जमाने के मशहूर आयुर्वेद के डॉक्टर थे 
> मैंने ये सब उनसे जाना है
> सूत्र अच्छा लगा तो कुछ जानकारियां पोस्ट कर दी


सन्नी जी दादा जी दादी जी से कोई फर्क नहीँ पडता भाई आम जन को  फायदा होना चाहिये और ये नुस्के अंग्रेजी दवाओँ से बेहतर हैँ ऐसा मेरा मानना है

----------


## dr.sunny

> सहयोग के लिए आप का हार्दिक आभार मित्र


किसी की जानकारी किसी के काम आ जाये इससे अच्छी बात और क्या हो सकती है

----------


## dr.sunny

> सन्नी जी दादा जी दादी जी से कोई फर्क नहीँ पडता भाई आम जन को  फायदा होना चाहिये और ये नुस्के अंग्रेजी दवाओँ से बेहतर हैँ ऐसा मेरा मानना है


अच्छी सोच है आपकी

----------


## dev b

बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र आप ने....कृपया सहयोग जारी रखे 


> किसी की जानकारी किसी के काम आ जाये इससे अच्छी बात और क्या हो सकती है

----------


## ravi chacha

> सूर्यमुखी के बीज को पानी में उबाल कर पीने से फ्लू में राहत मिलती है


  अति उत्तम शुत्र है मित्र आप का +++++

----------


## lesbo neha

अच्छा सूत्र है....++++++

----------


## amittt

Thanx for reply 
I want to remove hair from my chest ...
how much time it will take to remove....

----------


## abhi.dude

इतना उपयोगी सूत्र बनाने के लिए आप सचमुच बधाई के पात्र हैं. कृपया सूत्र को गति देते रहे..

----------


## abhi.dude

आप का धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## dr.sunny

ग्राम नींबू का रस 10 बूँद ग्लिसरीन तथा 10 ग्राम गुलाबजल इन तीनों को मिलाकर रख लें। यह एक प्रकार से लोशन सा तैयार हो जाएगा। इस लोशन को प्रतिदिन सुबह स्नान के पश्चात तथा रात्रि सोने के पूर्व हल्के-हल्के मलने से चेहरा रेशम की तरह कोमल बन जाएगा।

----------


## dr.sunny

नींबू के रस में बराबर की मात्रा में गुलाबजल मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाएं। आधे घंटे बाद ताजे जल से धो लें। चेहरे पर मुंहासे बिल्कुल साफ हो जाएंगे। यह प्रयोग करीब 10-15 दिनों तक करें।

----------


## dr.sunny

जुकाम होने पर काली मिर्च, गुड़ और दही मिलाकर खाएं। इससे बंद नाक खुलती है। रोज रात को उबाल-उबाल कर आधा किया हुआ जल गुनगुना कर पीने से जल्दी फायदा होगा।

----------


## dr.sunny

दूध में जायफल, अदरक, तथा केसर डालकर खूब उबालें। जब आधा हो जाए तब गुनगुना करके पिएं। जुकाम में तुरंत राहत मिलेगी।

----------


## dr.sunny

सात-आठ काली मिर्च को घी में तड़का लें और फटाफट खाते जाएं ऊपर से गर्मागर्म दूध या पानी पिएं तो जुकाम से लड़ने की शक्ति बढ़ेगी और कफ खुलेगा।

----------


## dr.sunny

पान के रस में लौंग व अदरक का रस मिलाएं फिर इसे शहद के साथ पिएं जुकाम गायब होगा।

----------


## dr.sunny

तुलसी के पौधे के पास बैठने मात्र से ऊर्जा और ऑक्सीजन मिलती है।

----------


## dr.sunny

ताजी हल्दी, चंदन, शहद और देसी कपूर का उबटन बनाकर चेहरे पर लगाने से मुँहासों की समस्या से निजात मिलती है।

----------


## dr.sunny

शिकाकाई, शहद और अरीठा से बाल धोने पर बाल चमकदार और मुलायम होते हैं।

----------


## dr.sunny

हफ्ते में कम से कम दो बार सरसों के तेल से बालो की मसाज करने से बात ज्यादा समय तक  काले रहते हैं।

----------


## dr.sunny

रोज सुबह खली पेट एक आँवला खाने से पाचन क्रिया ठीक रहती है।

----------


## dr.sunny

बारीक नमक में कुछ बूँदें सरसों के तेल की मिलाकर मंजन करने से दाँत की समस्या ठीक होती है।

----------


## dr.sunny

तुलसी का पौधा माँ समान होता है। यह कई बीमारियों से निजात पाने में सहायक होता है। खाँसी, दमा और अन्य साँस की बीमारियों में इसका उपयोग लाभप्रद साबित होता है और इसके नियमित सेवन से रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ती है।

----------


## dr.sunny

हम घर में ही तुलसी, नीम और अन्य विशेष पौधों को लगाकर बीमारियों को दूर रख सकते हैं।

----------


## dr.sunny

मुख की दुर्गंध दूर करने के लिए दिन में दो बार तुलसी के 4-5 पत्ते चबाएँ।

----------


## dr.sunny

घाव शीघ्र ठीक करने के लिए तुलसी पत्र व फिटकरी खूब बारीक पीसकर घाव पर छिड़कें।

----------


## dr.sunny

जलने पर तुलसी का रस व नारियल तेल फेंटकर लगाने से जलन दूर होगी, जख्*म भी ठीक होंगे व जख्म का निशान भी धूमिल हो जाता है।

----------


## dr.sunny

चेहरे की चमक बढ़ाने के लिए तथा झाँई व मुहाँसे के दाग मिटाने के लिए तुलसी के पत्तों को पीसकर उबटन करें।

----------


## dr.sunny

बुद्धि व स्मरण शक्ति बढ़ाने के लिए प्रतिदिन तुलसी के पाँच-सात पत्ते जल के साथ निगलें।

----------


## jaggajat

*डॉ. sunny साहब* 
*आपके फार्मूले बहुत काबिले तारीफ़ और अजमाए हुए लगते है|  *

----------


## dev b

सन्नी जी को सूत्र में गति प्रदान करने के लिए ह्रदय से आभार 


> ताजी हल्दी, चंदन, शहद और देसी कपूर का उबटन बनाकर चेहरे पर लगाने से मुँहासों की समस्या से निजात मिलती है।

----------


## dev b

दो-तीन लहसुन की कलियों को बटर में फ्राई कर के खाने से एलर्जी में राहत मिलती है

----------


## dr.sunny

> *डॉ. sunny साहब* 
> *आपके फार्मूले बहुत काबिले तारीफ़ और अजमाए हुए लगते है|  *


शुक्रिया मित्र 
कई लोगो ने आजमाए है और उन्हें रहत भी मिली है

----------


## dr.sunny

> सन्नी जी को सूत्र में गति प्रदान करने के लिए ह्रदय से आभार


सुक्रिया मित्र 
इतना अच्छा सूत्र है गति तो देनी ही पड़ेगी

----------


## dr.sunny

*स्पप्नदोष के रोगी सोने के बिल्कुल पहले गर्म दूध न पिए ।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

मधुमेह के रोगी  2 ग्राम हल्दी, 2 ग्राम  जामुन की गुठली का चूर्ण मिलाकर दिन में चार बार सादे पानीं से खाएं।

----------


## dr.sunny

*मधुमेह के रोगियों को रोजाना ताजे आंवले  के रस या सूखे आंवले के चूर्ण में हल्दी का चूर्ण मिलाकर सेवन करने से बहुत  अधिक लाभ मिलता है।- मधुमेह में आंवले के रस में हल्दी व शहद मिलाकर सेवन  करने से भी मधुमेह रोगी को फायदा मिलता है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*जिन बच्चों को सोने से पहले नियमित रूप से रोजाना एक चम्मच शहद खिलाई गई  वे रात में बेहतर तरीके से नींद पूरी कर सके। इतना ही नहीं, बच्चों में  आमतौर पर होने वाली कफ की बीमारी भी जाती रही।*

----------


## dr.sunny

*एलोवेरा का ज्यूस बवासीर, डायबिटीज, गर्भाशय के रोग व पेट के विकारों को दूर करता है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*एलोवेरा का जूस पीने से त्वचा की खराबी,  मुहांसे, रूखी त्वचा, धूप से झुलसी त्वचा, झुर्रियां, चेहरे के दाग धब्बों,  काले घेरों को दूर किया जा सकता है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*एलोवेरा का ज्यूस ब्लड को प्यूरीफाई करता  है साथ ही हीमोग्लोबिन की कमी को पूरा करता है। शरीर में वहाईट ब्लड सेल्स  की संख्या को बढाता है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*एलोवेरा का ज्यूस मेहंदी में मिलाकर बालों में लगाने से बाल चमकदार व स्वस्थ्य होते
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*एलोवेरा जूस पेशाब संबन्धी समस्याओं मे काफी अच्छा होता है। महिलाओं मे लिकोरिया, माहवारी आदि बिमारियों मे लाभदायक है। 
*

----------


## sangita_sharma

पैर मै मोच आने पर सरसों के तेल मै मेथी डाल कर हल्का गरम करके मोच वाली जगह पर मले मोच का दर्द गायब हो जायेगा

----------


## komal sharma

.................................................

----------


## Anand.bahadurgarh

भाई बाल झड़ने से बचने का भी कोई उपाय बताओ, अगर झड गए हो तो वापस आने का भी उपाय

मेरा naughtytwentyfour@gmail.com है

----------


## Raja44

डाक्टर सनी जी एलोवेरा के इतने सार फायदे बताने का धन्यवाद

----------


## dev b

अपच के कारण पेट के दर्द के लिए .......नीबू की चाय में आधा चम्मच शहद मिला कर पीने से आराम मिलता है

----------


## dev b

पेट दर्द में आराम के लिए ........पेट के लिए अनार अच्छा होता है ...अनार के बिज १ कटोरी में ले कर इस मी काली मिर्च व नमक ड़ाल कर खाने से पेट दर्द में राहत मिलती है

----------


## dev b

जौ, अडूसा, आँवला, तज, पत्रज और इलायची का काढ़ा शहद के साथ पिएँ तो अम्लपित्त दूर होगा।

----------


## MALLIKA

ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र के लिए शुक्रिया !
और ++++++++रेपो

----------


## dev b

जी मित्र धन्यवाद आप का .............


> ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र के लिए शुक्रिया !
> और ++++++++रेपो

----------


## navneet01

मित्र dev b जी एवं dr sunny जी आप दोनों को बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## dr.sunny

*केला एक सम्पूर्ण आहार है रोज सुबह दो केले खाना बहुत अच्छा होता है यह वीर्यवर्धक, शुक्रवर्धक है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

> मित्र dev b जी एवं dr sunny जी आप दोनों को बहुत धन्यवाद


*
सूत्र के रचेइता तो देव जी मैंने तो अपने मतलब का अच्छा सूत्र देखा और सहयोग करने आ गया*

----------


## dr.sunny

*आंतों के अल्सर तथा दूसरे रोग हो जाने पर रोजाना 6 से 9 केले खिलाने से लाभ मिलता है। 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*रोज सुबह एक केला और एक गिलास दूध पीने से वजन कंट्रोल में रहता है और बार- बार भूख भी नहीं लगती।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*कच्चे केले को दूध में मिलाकर लगाने से त्वचा निखर जाती है और चेहरे पर भी चमक आ जाती है।
*

----------


## dev b

कृपया इसी तरह सहयोग करते  रहे मित्र.....आप का धन्यवाद 


> *कच्चे केले को दूध में मिलाकर लगाने से त्वचा निखर जाती है और चेहरे पर भी चमक आ जाती है।
> *

----------


## dr.sunny

> कृपया इसी तरह सहयोग करते  रहे मित्र.....आप का धन्यवाद


*
वैध तो मेरे खून में है 
आप बस होंसला अफजाई करते रहिये*

----------


## Raja44

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है डाँ.सन्नी जी का हाद्धिक आभार व धन्यवाद

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत ही बढीया सुत्र है................

----------


## dr.sunny

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है डाँ.सन्नी जी का हाद्धिक आभार व धन्यवाद


शुक्रिया मित्र.....

----------


## dr.sunny

*मेथी का दवाई के रूप में उपयोग हजारों  सालों से किया जाता रहा है। 
कमर दर्द, गठिया दर्द, प्रसव के बाद, डाइबिटीज  के साथ ही जोड़ों के दर्द, आंखों की कमजोरी, शारीरिक दुर्बलता, मूत्र  संबंधी विकार ये सब दूर होते हैं। इसका सेवन  करते रहना चाहिए।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*मितली आने, चक्कर आने, दस्त  लगने या उल्टियाँ होने पर तुलसी के ताजे रस के गिलास में कालीमिर्च डालकर  पिला दें। तुलसी के पत्तों का रस बनाने के लिए 10-20 पत्तियों को पानी के  साथ सिलबट्टे पर पीस लें।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*स्वस्थ और सफेद दाँत पाने  के लिए तुलसी और नीबू के रस को मिलाकर दाँतों की मालिश करें। 
यही रस चेहरे  की कांति बढ़ाने के लिए भी इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। 
कान का तेज दर्द होने  पर इसकी बूँदें रात को सोते समय कान में टपका लें।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*आँखों के संक्रमण यानी  कंजक्टिवाइटिस से निपटने के लिए एक कटोरी में तुलसी की दो-तीन पत्तियाँ रात  को भिगो दें। सुबह इससे आँख धो लें।
*

----------


## simply_deep

*बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्रो..धन्यवाद ऐसा सूत्र बनाने के लिए*

----------


## alysweety

शानदार सूत्र के लिए 
रेपो +++++++

----------


## Raja44

डा.सन्नी जी घुटने के दर्द का कुछ बतायेँ बाँलीबाल का खिलाडी हुँ फिजीयो कहता खेलना छोड दो

----------


## dr.sunny

*एनीमिया के लिए फायदेमंद- चुकंदर एनीमिया  के उपचार में बहुत उपयोगी माना जाता है।
 यह शरीर में रक्त बनाने की  प्रक्रिया में सहायक होता है। 
आयरन की प्रचुरता के कारण यह लाल रक्त  कोशिकाओं को सक्रिय रखने की क्षमता को बढ़ा देता है। 
इसके सेवन से शरीर की  रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता और घाव भरने की क्षमता भी बढ़ जाती है।*

----------


## dr.sunny

> डा.सन्नी जी घुटने के दर्द का कुछ बतायेँ बाँलीबाल का खिलाडी हुँ फिजीयो कहता खेलना छोड दो


वैसे आप खाने में नमक, इमली,अचार, कैरी और अमचूर से परहेज करे 
और हरी सब्जियां, सलाद, नीबू, टमाटर, दही, केला, दूध, रोटी एवं चावल का उपयोग भोजन ज्यादा से ज्यादा करे ।

कुछ व्यायाम बता रहा हूँ आप कर के देखे अगर कोई फर्क ना महसूस हो तो फिर ओषधि से कोशिश करेंगे 
*घुटनों का संचालन जंघा से पैर को दोनों हाथों से ऊपर उठाकर घुटने से पैर को आगे-पीछे 10-15 बार चलाना।
*वहीं पकडे़ हुए घुटने के निचले हिस्से से गोल घुमाना 10-10 बार सीधे-उलटे।
*पैर लंबे करके बैठें और टखनों को आगे-पीछे 10 बार चलाना और सीधे-उलटे घुमाना 10-10 बार।
*घुटनों की कटोरियां की मांसपेशियों को खींचना और ढीला छोड़ना 100 बार।
*अधिक दर्द न हो तो गद्दे पर 5 मिनट पद्मासन या वज्रासन। 
*पेट के बल लेटकर मकरासन की स्थिति बनाकर एक पैर का घुटना मोड़कर ऊपर हिस्से को गोल 10-10 बार सीधे-उलटे घुमाएं।
*पीठ के बल लेटकर एक-एक पैर बिना घुटने से मोड़े 90 डिग्री पर उठाने का प्रयत्न करें 5-5 बार एक-एक पैर उठाएं।
*यौगिक  साइकिलिंग- पीठ के बल लेटकर एक-एक पैर को साइकिल जैसे चलाएं। अभ्यस्त हो  जाने पर दोनों पैरों से लेटे-लेटे साइकिलिंग सीधे-उलटे 25 से 50 बार करें,  उपरांत शवासन करें।

और अगर दर्द बहुत तेज है तो किसी हड्डी रोग विशेषग्य से यथाशीध्र सम्पर्क करे

----------


## dr.sunny

*चुकंदर का जूस उल्टी, पीलिया, हैपेटाइटिस  आदि के उपचार में लाभदायक होता है।
 इन बीमारियों में चुकंदर के जूस के साथ  एक चमच नीबू का रस मिलाकर तरल भोजन के रूप में दिया जा सकता है।
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*गैसटिक व अल्सर के उपचार के दौरान नाश्ते से पहले एक गिलास चुकंदर के जूस में एक चमच शहद मिलाकर पीने से छुटकारा होता है। 
*

----------


## dr.sunny

*बवासीर के रोगियों के लिए भी चुकंदर काफी फायदेमंद होता है।
  रात में सोने से पहले एक गिलास या आधा गिलास  जूस दवा का काम करता है।
*

----------


## Raja44

> वैसे आप खाने में नमक, इमली,अचार, कैरी और अमचूर से परहेज करे 
> और हरी सब्जियां, सलाद, नीबू, टमाटर, दही, केला, दूध, रोटी एवं चावल का उपयोग भोजन ज्यादा से ज्यादा करे ।
> 
> कुछ व्यायाम बता रहा हूँ आप कर के देखे अगर कोई फर्क ना महसूस हो तो फिर ओषधि से कोशिश करेंगे 
> *घुटनों का संचालन जंघा से पैर को दोनों हाथों से ऊपर उठाकर घुटने से पैर को आगे-पीछे 10-15 बार चलाना।
> *वहीं पकडे़ हुए घुटने के निचले हिस्से से गोल घुमाना 10-10 बार सीधे-उलटे।
> *पैर लंबे करके बैठें और टखनों को आगे-पीछे 10 बार चलाना और सीधे-उलटे घुमाना 10-10 बार।
> *घुटनों की कटोरियां की मांसपेशियों को खींचना और ढीला छोड़ना 100 बार।
> *अधिक दर्द न हो तो गद्दे पर 5 मिनट पद्मासन या वज्रासन। 
> ...


डा.सन्नी जी आपकी बताई सभी EXER.कर रहा हुं लगभग 20-25% फायदा भी है अभी भी घुटनोँ के बल नहीँ बैठ पाता हूं कोई MEDI.हो तो साथ मेँ लेता रहुं

----------


## sangita_sharma

कानदर्द में तुलसी-पत्र का रस कान में डाले या फ़िर सरसों के तेल में तुलसी-पत्र पका ले और इसे छानकर कान में डाले । कान का दर्द शांत हो जाता है।

----------


## sangita_sharma

आवले का रस और लोकी का रस दोनों मिक्स करके पीने से मुहासे दूर होते है ,चश्मा दूर होता है,पेट कम होता है बालकाले होते है ,बाल जड़नाबंद हो जाते है।

----------


## sangita_sharma

एक चम्मच गाजर का रस ,एक चम्मच नारंगी रस और थोड़ा सा शहद मिक्स करके १५ मिनट तक मुह पर रखे इससे त्वचा खुशनुमा बनी रहती है।

----------


## The Unique

*सीमा जी आपने बहुत ही उपयोगी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है।आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।रेपो++*

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी और हमेशा की तरह ++

----------


## Raja44

> वैसे आप खाने में नमक, इमली,अचार, कैरी और अमचूर से परहेज करे 
> और हरी सब्जियां, सलाद, नीबू, टमाटर, दही, केला, दूध, रोटी एवं चावल का उपयोग भोजन ज्यादा से ज्यादा करे ।
> 
> कुछ व्यायाम बता रहा हूँ आप कर के देखे अगर कोई फर्क ना महसूस हो तो फिर ओषधि से कोशिश करेंगे 
> *घुटनों का संचालन जंघा से पैर को दोनों हाथों से ऊपर उठाकर घुटने से पैर को आगे-पीछे 10-15 बार चलाना।
> *वहीं पकडे़ हुए घुटने के निचले हिस्से से गोल घुमाना 10-10 बार सीधे-उलटे।
> *पैर लंबे करके बैठें और टखनों को आगे-पीछे 10 बार चलाना और सीधे-उलटे घुमाना 10-10 बार।
> *घुटनों की कटोरियां की मांसपेशियों को खींचना और ढीला छोड़ना 100 बार।
> *अधिक दर्द न हो तो गद्दे पर 5 मिनट पद्मासन या वज्रासन। 
> ...


डाक्टर साहब काफी रिलीफ है पर एकदम पंजोँ के बल नही बैठा जाता है सीटिंग वाली लेट मेँ अभी भी तकलीफ होती है वैर्स्टन मेँ ही जा पाता हूँ

----------


## dev b

सुबह को खाली पेट ...पानी में नीबू डाल कर पीने से मोटापा कम होता है

----------


## Raja44

> आवले का रस और लोकी का रस दोनों मिक्स करके पीने से मुहासे दूर होते है ,चश्मा दूर होता है,पेट कम होता है बालकाले होते है ,बाल जड़नाबंद हो जाते है।


अच्छी जानकारी दी सीमा जी बाल झडना बंद हो इसके लिये कितने टाईम तक इसका सेवन करना होगा

----------

